# Wot - no Doctor Who thread?



## madzone (Mar 31, 2007)

I thought it was fab and his new assistant knocks spots off Billie Piper


----------



## moomoo (Mar 31, 2007)

Great wasn't it!

Fab start to a new series


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 31, 2007)

Missed most of it.


----------



## wishface (Mar 31, 2007)

Pretty good; did what it says on the tin. Looking forward to seeing the series hit it stride and am curious as to the subplot with this 'Saxon' character. An MP of some sort given the poster in the background that said 'vote saxon'.

Perhaps he's the MASTER!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2007)

oooh is the master coming back this series?

last I saw of him he got a drubbing in that chrimbo special waaaay back


----------



## gnoriac (Mar 31, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Perhaps he's the MASTER!



Now there's someone who should be revisited / revamped. The guy who played him, Roger Delgado(?), has unfortunately kicked the bucket, but hey they've improved on just about everything else.

Great programme tonight, though, superb new assistant, their snog and the insistence that she's not there as a replacement for Rose no doubt heralding much "is he boffing her on the quiet?" speculation. Special FX seemed much better than previous series, too.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 31, 2007)

Loved it. And she was ace.
And his hair was ace. It's almost a separate character now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Loved it. *And she was ace.*
> And his hair was ace. It's almost a separate character now.




Sylvestor Mcoy's old companion back is she?


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 31, 2007)

David Tennant is kinda cute...


----------



## derf (Mar 31, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> I thought it was fab and his new assistant knocks spots off Billie Piper



I quite liked her arse.


----------



## Allan (Mar 31, 2007)

Speaking of The Master, watch an old movie called Jack The Giant Killer. The villain is the spitting image of Anthony Ainley's look and performance.


----------



## agricola (Mar 31, 2007)

She is certainly a fox.

Wasnt there also mention of this Saxon person during the radio interview she was listening to just before she went out to the party?

edit:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/cbbcnews/hi/newsid_6470000/newsid_6478200/6478293.stm

So thats how Life on Mars finishes....


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 31, 2007)

agricola said:
			
		

> She is certainly a fox.
> 
> Wasnt there also mention of this Saxon person during the radio interview she was listening to just before she went out to the party?
> 
> ...



I suspect John Simm is The Master. Fucking cool.


----------



## gnoriac (Mar 31, 2007)

derf said:
			
		

> I quite liked her arse.


I didn't notice, my age must be catching up with me!


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 31, 2007)

She were lovely. I've got a bit of a thing about medical students.


----------



## Nemo (Mar 31, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> She were lovely. I've got a bit of a thing about medical students.



Does it stop abruptly when they become doctors? 

As for the Saxon thing, presumably it's going to be this series's ongoing theme (like Bad Wolf and Torchwood).


----------



## aqua (Mar 31, 2007)

did anyone else LOL at the "what are they, zovirax men?" (or something like that!)

was good, and I don't like Dr Who


----------



## brixtonvilla (Apr 1, 2007)

I said God-_damn_...

Might have to start watching


----------



## zoooo (Apr 1, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> did anyone else LOL at the "what are they, zovirax men?" (or something like that!)
> 
> was good, and I don't like Dr Who



Yes! That line was funny.

Did anyone else fancy the evil motorcycle couriers? They were hot. Although not as hot as the doctor.  
He absolutely kills me.


----------



## wishface (Apr 1, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Yes! That line was funny.
> 
> Did anyone else fancy the evil motorcycle couriers? They were hot. Although not as hot as the doctor.
> He absolutely kills me.


actually i thought they looked a bit silly really.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't think the new girl has the same charisma as Billie Piper.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 1, 2007)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> I don't think the new girl has the same charisma as Billie Piper.



She hasn't.

She's got *more* and *better* charisma than Billie Piper.


----------



## Boogie Boy (Apr 1, 2007)

What VP said.

And then sum.

BB


----------



## FiFi (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm sorry, is there a new companion?  

I was too busy drooling over David Tenant to notice!


----------



## wishface (Apr 1, 2007)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> I don't think the new girl has the same charisma as Billie Piper.


i think Martha is a better character (so far as is possible to ascertain; being related to reggie yates is a minus), but i think Billie 'because she wants to' Piper is a better actress.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 1, 2007)

agricola said:
			
		

> She is certainly a fox.
> 
> Wasnt there also mention of this Saxon person during the radio interview she was listening to just before she went out to the party?
> 
> ...



Yeah plus there was a "vote saxon" poster behind her just after that. The poster was also in torchwood on that dance hall thing and adverts for the new series. Mr saxon was also on a newspaper in the Peter Kaye episode I think and gave the order for the tanks to fire in the runaway bride. Seems like he is leader of the opposition. Which maybe thinks the bit in a tochwood episode where Jack says something about torchwood operations turning up in speechs by the opposition might be a subtle reference. I need a life.


----------



## newharper (Apr 2, 2007)

Loved it, and she was far better than Billie Piper.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 2, 2007)

Excellent first episode, and like all the other fellas I _love_Martha Jones


----------



## Allan (Apr 2, 2007)

Smith and Jones, innit.


----------



## liampreston (Apr 2, 2007)

Loved it - thought it was a good, simple story to introduce Martha. Had to chuckle at David's miming "It's bigger on the inside" as it's something EVERYONE has said over the years (I think, did Susan or Zoe say something like that?) but yeah, thumbs up from me.


----------



## Allan (Apr 2, 2007)

liampreston said:
			
		

> Loved it - thought it was a good, simple story to introduce Martha. Had to chuckle at David's miming "It's bigger on the inside" as it's something EVERYONE has said over the years (I think, did Susan or Zoe say something like that?) but yeah, thumbs up from me.



A copper in the '30s said "Well, stripe me pink!" so not quite everyone.


----------



## hektik (Apr 2, 2007)

i thought it was an excellent first episode, although the story arc was a little bit too obvious, compared to the previous seasons. or maybe it's just because we are used to looking for the clues for the story arc, but thought that a character mentioning him "it's like Mr saxon says" and then seeing a "vote saxon" poster was like a big neon sign as to how the season will progress.

all in all, a good episode: certainly better than the first episode of the last series.


----------



## glaucon (Apr 2, 2007)

John Simm is going to be playing the Master!  I thought it was a great episode and the new companions really good.  I was surprised and worried to discover that you can blow up the Earth using an MRI scanner though!


----------



## madzone (Apr 3, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> i think Martha is a better character (so far as is possible to ascertain; being related to reggie yates is a minus), but i think Billie 'because she wants to' Piper is a better actress.



I disagree. I think she's a better actress, that's why I liked her.


----------



## wishface (Apr 3, 2007)

Her acting at some points during Smith and Jones (which is only one ep i grant) was rather poor. I thought Billie was pretty consistently better throughout. 

im sure that old vamp lady was in an earlier ep as well.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Apr 4, 2007)

Billie was better, but this was a cracking start to the series. Far better than that piss poor christmas special.

Especially loved the "it's bigger on the inside" with the eye-rolling too


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2007)

Not really got into this but the one I saw was good...


----------



## Final (Apr 4, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Excellent first episode, and like all the other fellas I _love_Martha Jones




I was drooling over them both.

Damn Jack Harkness - why does he get all the fun.


----------



## maximilian ping (Apr 4, 2007)

derf said:
			
		

> I quite liked her arse.



absolutely


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 13, 2007)

i've just seen last week's on bbc3.

speaking as a shakespeare fan, that was fucking brilliant.  written by someone with a real love for shakespeare.  very clever - gags for the grown ups, gags for the kids - who will come away understanding, i think, *why *shakespeare is so important (the genius angle).

fucking fantastic.  well done.


----------



## Groucho (Apr 13, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> i've just seen last week's on bbc3.
> 
> speaking as a shakespeare fan, that was fucking brilliant.  written by someone with a real love for shakespeare.  very clever - gags for the grown ups, gags for the kids - who will come away understanding, i think, *why *shakespeare is so important (the genius angle).
> 
> fucking fantastic.  well done.



Yeh, I liked the three witches too. (I've got three witches in my bathroom, and I have the novel the Third Witch written by an English teacher and amature player with a Macbeth obsession)

 I mean the Scottish play  Oh. God, look at the date too! Now I've blasphemed. I'm going to hell....


----------



## madzone (Apr 13, 2007)

I missed last weeks because I was pissed up in the garden, I'll miss tomorrows because I'll be out


----------



## madzone (Apr 13, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Yeh, I liked the three witches too. (I've got three witches in my bathroom, and I have the novel the Third Witch written by an English teacher and amature player with a Macbeth obsession)
> 
> I mean the Scottish play  Oh. God, look at the date too! Now I've blasphemed. I'm going to hell....


Turn round 3 times, spit in your own eye and eat the liver of a horny toad and you'll be fine.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 13, 2007)

I fear this weeks will be a cgi-fest. Fortunately the burden of talent which Mr Tennant carries with him should cover this. I've rewatched the Ecclestone series in the last week, and realised how important his interpretation of the character is to Tennants Doctor. And why the criticism he gets for dipping out after one is somewhat unfounded. 

They needed an explanation for the gap (kind of) and the haunted, post-Time War Doctor was just the ticket as well as allowing Tennant to be his ebullient self while retaining some of Ecclestones darkness.

I'm becoming a complete Doctor Who fanatic, in no small part to Mr Tennant


----------



## zoooo (Apr 14, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> I fear this weeks will be a cgi-fest.



If it's fucking on.


----------



## Allan (Apr 14, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> I missed last weeks because I was pissed up in the garden, I'll miss tomorrows because I'll be out



Bittorrent is your friend.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 14, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> If it's fucking on.



Yep, what a scheduling fuckup this could turn out to be.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2007)

was ok , the preview for next weeks looked shite til the darleks turned up......


----------



## wishface (Apr 14, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> was ok , the preview for next weeks looked shite til the darleks turned up......


da-leks, dear; they aint from zumerzet 

but, yes. Pigs aren't that scary (...no matter how many images get posted)
Daleks are.

ANyway, given what the face of bo selecta told the dr, i'm now convinced the master will be returning. He's theis Saxon character as played by John Simms.

Though i'd have preferred joan simms!


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 14, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> ANyway, given what the face of bo selecta told the dr, i'm now convinced the master will be returning. He's theis Saxon character as played by John Simms.
> 
> Though i'd have preferred joan simms!



Pretty sure she appeared in a Colin Baker story many years ago...

But yeah, John Simms as The Master. How cool is that?

Now how about Anna from This Life as The Rani and that Armitage fellow (from Robin Hood) as The Valleyard?


----------



## gnoriac (Apr 14, 2007)

Daleks! Can't wait!

Exterminate! Exterminate!


----------



## Brockway (Apr 14, 2007)

Did viewers in England get the words: "Ceri Owen, Bryncoed" flashed up onto their screens approximately 2 mins before the end? Or is that just for us Welshies?


----------



## wishface (Apr 14, 2007)

what does it mean? I don't speak welsh.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 14, 2007)

If it's to do with that welsh soap, I just watched John Barrowman in an ad for a welsh soap on youtube, maybe they're connected. 

Or maybe you're just mental and seeing things.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> da-leks, dear;!




ooops


----------



## madzone (Apr 15, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> what does it mean? I don't speak welsh.


Surely it just means someone called Ceri Owen from Bryncoed? I don't speak Welsh either so I'm probably barking up the wrong tree


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 15, 2007)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Did viewers in England get the words: "Ceri Owen, Bryncoed" flashed up onto their screens approximately 2 mins before the end? Or is that just for us Welshies?



Spoiled the emotinal impact completely for me. Fuckwits.


----------



## Calva dosser (Apr 15, 2007)

Look, I know this is completely off thread, but I used to have a Welsh boss (Well I suppose we've all got one now) but how do you spell 'Yakky dah Bob sise' when one is boozing?

The local rugger buggers are into all things Welsh, and the only Welsh I can come up with sounds suspiciously like 'public kharzis'- which is not good when surrounded by huge rugby players.

Oh and did you know that Dalek in Czechoslovakian means 'far away' and the cyrillic symbol d looks like a dalek? Yes because you all looked on Wikipedia too.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 15, 2007)

Calva dosser said:
			
		

> Look, I know this is completely off thread, but I used to have a Welsh boss (Well I suppose we've all got one now) but how do you spell 'Yakky dah Bob sise' when one is boozing?
> 
> The local rugger buggers are into all things Welsh, and the only Welsh I can come up with sounds suspiciously like 'public kharzis'- which is not good when surrounded by huge rugby players.
> 
> Oh and did you know that Dalek in Czechoslovakian means 'far away' and the cyrillic symbol d looks like a dalek? Yes because you all looked on Wikipedia too.



The last thing a Welshman would say is "Yakky dah Bob sise".


----------



## Calva dosser (Apr 15, 2007)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> The last thing a Welshman would say is "Yakky dah Bob sise".



Now I know the bastard wasn't Welsh. Just small dark and angry 

What is a Welsh toast then? I mean appart from that cheesey stuff?


----------



## alef (Apr 15, 2007)

New New York, cat people, head living in a jar, goofy comedy about traffic jams -- felt more like Futurama than Doctor Who. 

Generally I like Tennant and his new companion but this latest episode felt pretty weak. Much preferred last week's bit of Shakespeare.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 15, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> New New York, cat people, head living in a jar, goofy comedy about traffic jams -- felt more like Futurama than Doctor Who.
> 
> Generally I like Tennant and his new companion but this latest episode felt pretty weak. Much preferred last week's bit of Shakespeare.



yeah - twas a bit pants. Shame cos the first two episodes were pretty good.

Quite impressed with the new assistant. And her bum. Also agree that tennant is coming along nicely. 

John Simm as the master eh? Hmmm. That could be fun. Will he grow a goatee? Will he still be able to hypnotise people to do his bidding? And shrink his victims to doll size?


----------



## Balbi (Apr 17, 2007)

Nah, good episode. Just watched it.

Face of Boe finally dropping off the twig "You are not alone" <--- , Tennant being hyperactive and gorgeous as always (and Freema, natch) Whiskers O'Hanlon (how did his wife have those kittens ?) - giant crab thingys, the earth being mullered in seven minutes - the dead senate and the undercity. The Doctor explaining Gallifrey somewhat, and Martha standing up to him.

Love it.


----------



## Flashman (Apr 17, 2007)

Bullshit from RTD  

I've been looking forward to the Boe episode since we last saw it, and we end up with some weak CGI nonsense and a few minutes of the Master revelation.

I've gone off Davies since the Stephen Fry debacle: howsoever we are indebted to him for bringing great Who back, there's no need for Mafia tactics and nepotism. 

If he's not careful he'll deflate his soufflé.

It's also about time they brought Stephen Marley in to write a few episodes, Managra was superb.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 17, 2007)

Flashman said:
			
		

> I've gone off Davies since the Stephen Fry debacle: howsoever we are indebted to him for bringing great Who back, there's no need for Mafia tactics and nepotism.



You've lost me a bit here. Explain! Explain!


----------



## zoooo (Apr 17, 2007)

Is it something to do with when Fry was supposed to write an episode?


----------



## liampreston (Apr 18, 2007)

Fry was supposed to write one but, if the Who-dom fanbase is to be believed, RTD wanted too much of pre-determined ingriendients in the episode which Fry was not going to stand for.


----------



## Flashman (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah he basically wanted to re-write Fry's episode, Fry called him a cunt and RTD said well if you don't like it do one then. So we lost a potentially great episode thanks to that prick.

He's power mad. If you want to write for Who you hand over editorial control or you take a walk.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 20, 2007)

I watched it stoned and the face of Bo is the funniest thing ever. Fact.

I loved the claustrophobic endless traffic jam with it's sinister fast lane monsters. The face of Bo had me in stitches though. It's just a giant fuckin face .

Bring on the Master


----------



## maldwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Flashman said:
			
		

> He's power mad. If you want to write for Who you hand over editorial control or you take a walk.


I’m not enjoying this series so far and perhaps it’s down to RTD formulaic editing.

As an aside, rumour has it he’s been given the go ahead to remake Survivors.


----------



## wishface (Apr 20, 2007)

major spoilers in (and on) the radio times, apparently. Just look at the cover!


----------



## wishface (Apr 21, 2007)

Funky human daleks!

Well that explains the staff the jobcentre


----------



## scifisam (Apr 21, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> I missed last weeks because I was pissed up in the garden, I'll miss tomorrows because I'll be out



Look for Dr Who on www.tv-links.co.uk and you can watch the eps without downloading. (I don't even have to buffer first!) If it's not up or not working, try alluc.com or peekvid.com.


----------



## gnoriac (Apr 22, 2007)

A1 episode IMHO, brilliants the daleks have gone from being a straightforward Nazi-ish superrace toi being split into cults & factions. The human-dalek endproduct must've sent a few nippers back behind the sofa too. 'Tis the golden age of Dr Who I reckon.


----------



## madzone (Apr 22, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> Look for Dr Who on www.tv-links.co.uk and you can watch the eps without downloading. (I don't even have to buffer first!) If it's not up or not working, try alluc.com or peekvid.com.


Fantastic!! Thanks for that


----------



## FiFi (Apr 22, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> Look for Dr Who on www.tv-links.co.uk and you can watch the eps without downloading. (I don't even have to buffer first!) If it's not up or not working, try alluc.com or peekvid.com.



So many things to catch up on. 
Is it free to use? And, is it legal?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 22, 2007)

Just downloaded it and watched it after missing it last night.

Fantastic episode, can't wait to see part two next week.

Only problem is that I'm 99% sure how this one will end.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 22, 2007)

FiFi said:
			
		

> So many things to catch up on.
> Is it free to use? And, is it legal?



Sod legal - it's great - just runs in a little window.


----------



## FiFi (Apr 22, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> Sod legal - it's great - just runs in a little window.



  
Allright, sod legal!

Will I get a dirty great extra fee on my cable bill?. (I'm a novice at this, you can tell! )


----------



## 8ball (Apr 22, 2007)

Unlikely unless you're a real download freak, I'd say.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2007)

Dead Cat Bounce said:
			
		

> Just downloaded it and watched it after missing it last night.
> 
> Fantastic episode, can't wait to see part two next week.
> 
> *Only problem is that I'm 99% sure how this one will end*.




Yeah, not to spoil it for anyone, but the Doc wins this one too


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 22, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> Yeah, not to spoil it for anyone, but the Doc wins this one too



Of course, but not who wins but how he wins it.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 22, 2007)

I missed the end of the new new york episode so can someone tell me why Martha is still with him because he was quite definate about only giving her two trips in the tardis so i am assuming i missed something fundamental if she is still happily aboard the good ship tardis etc.

I am not sure i like the human da leks


----------



## wishface (Apr 22, 2007)

i'm more concerned with the fact she hasn't changed her clothes!


----------



## FiFi (Apr 22, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> i'm more concerned with the fact she hasn't changed her clothes!



Sonic showers.

Oh, hang on. I'm getting my sci-fi series mixed up!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 22, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> i'm more concerned with the fact she hasn't changed her clothes!



I don't see that as a problem...Drools...


----------



## zoooo (Apr 22, 2007)

What, you like women who stink?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 22, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> What, you like women who stink?



 

That red leather jacket combo looks so good...


----------



## wishface (Apr 22, 2007)

I was kinda hoping they'd have her do a skit on teh stage with tullulah and get her into one of those skimpy cossies.

But noooo....probably too hetero for RTD


----------



## zoooo (Apr 22, 2007)

She's had that same entire outfiit on for quite some time... hence my stinky comment.

The clothes themselves are perfectly nice. She should just give 'em a wash. Or indeed borrow an old t shirt off Rose. She must have left some lying around the tardis somewhere.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 22, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> She's had that same entire outfiit on for quite some time... hence my stinky comment.
> 
> The clothes themselves are perfectly nice. She should just give 'em a wash. Or indeed borrow an old t shirt off Rose. She must have left some lying around the tardis somewhere.




*bitch mode*

Actually that outfit is just rank to be honest, and she probably smells like shite at this point and do something with your hair love. At least Rose changed her clothes and hair everynow and then.

*bitch mode off*

But as a character she does rock, still dont know why the Dr hasnt taken her home yet??


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 22, 2007)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> *bitch mode*
> 
> Actually that outfit is just rank to be honest, and she probably smells like shite at this point and do something with your hair love.



I presume the TARDIS has a washer/dryer and a shower! God knows it's big enough...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> I presume the TARDIS has a washer/dryer and a shower! God knows it's big enough...



The TARDIS has libraries, healing chambers and a million other cool things so I assume there is a bath and loats of wardrobes


----------



## 8ball (Apr 22, 2007)

And an art gallery and a swimming pool.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 22, 2007)

When are we going to SEE all these rooms. I'm getting pissed off. We never see anything good inside the tardis anymore. Every episode doesn't HAVE to be set entirely in the past or in space and cost 3 million in CGI you know.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 22, 2007)

I imagine a lot of the rooms would dent the CGI budget.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 22, 2007)

True. Not a fecking library though. 
And I want to see the Doctor's bedroom.
That's if he sleeps.


----------



## gnoriac (Apr 22, 2007)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Actually that outfit is just rank to be honest, and she probably smells like shite at this point and do something with your hair love.



Surely the important question is has she changed her knickers? Esp with a whole load of fear-induced running around, not to mention her interest in The Doctor.

The BBC should tell us. Shakes fist at publically-funded broadcaster.


----------



## renegadechicken (Apr 22, 2007)

so i think i am the only one that thinks this series is the worst so far...loved christopher as the Dr...then when david took over with rose.was excellent.........but somehow this new series leaves me and the wife, who are both fans, feeling cheated.........cant really explain why but the story lines dont really add up.......probably just me and the missus..our expectations were probably too high.........but the Dr didnt even express that much emotion regarding daleks still being around........yet christophers Dr hated them....and whats this pants following the last episode that he is not alone............the Dr has always been the last timelord................please dont tell me he is now gonna have a wife and kids that he forgot about in true dallas style............

other than that we still watch every sat and wont go out till it's finished.............


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 22, 2007)

renegadechicken said:
			
		

> the Dr has always been the last timelord...............



no he hasn't !


----------



## wishface (Apr 22, 2007)

he even has granddaughter.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Apr 22, 2007)

renegadechicken said:
			
		

> but the Dr didnt even express that much emotion regarding daleks still being around........yet christophers Dr hated them....and whats this pants following the last episode that he is not alone............the Dr has always been the last timelord................please dont tell me he is now gonna have a wife and kids that he forgot about in true dallas style............



Except he did, with his line echoing that of the daleks "humans always survive". And as stated the first Doctor's assistant was his granddaughter.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 22, 2007)

FiFi said:
			
		

> Allright, sod legal!
> 
> Will I get a dirty great extra fee on my cable bill?. (I'm a novice at this, you can tell! )



Nope, not at all. 

@8ball - even if you're a real download freak, these sites won't affect you, because they're not downloads, they're streamed. Well, obviously you've seen that for yourself  Some of them will play full-screen as opposed to in a small window, too; Peekvid's the best one for that, I think. 

I'm sure there must be a catch somewhere, but I don't seem to have turned up any spyware since I've been using these sites.


----------



## renegadechicken (Apr 22, 2007)

ok i stand corrected................

but is his grand daughter still alive...did she have the same recouperating powers as the Dr?


----------



## fudgefactorfive (Apr 22, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> he even has granddaughter.



She wasn't actually his grand-daughter though. She was human. It was more of a foster parent thing. (Although Who fans argue about this. But it was never stated that she was from the same place as him, just that she was from another time and world. No reference was ever made to him having the children that would have produced this grandchild until 2006).


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 22, 2007)

The doctors description of his home planet last week sounded a lot like Susans description of hers. Who knows where she is and when. If the daleks were erased from time then she probably didn't leave the tardis when we think she did.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 23, 2007)

Evolution?


----------



## fudgefactorfive (Apr 23, 2007)

also, how come in Torchwood when one of the Skaro Cult Daleks spots the Doctor walking across the background of the video feed for approximately a fraction of a second, they immediately spot him as a potential threat of some kind (despite never having seen the Doctor in that incarnation before), but when he's *standing there right in front of them about two feet behind Martha and they HAVE seen him before* they completely fail to notice him?


----------



## liampreston (Apr 24, 2007)

fudgefactorfive said:
			
		

> also, how come in Torchwood when one of the Skaro Cult Daleks spots the Doctor walking across the background of the video feed for approximately a fraction of a second, they immediately spot him as a potential threat of some kind (despite never having seen the Doctor in that incarnation before), but when he's *standing there right in front of them about two feet behind Martha and they HAVE seen him before* they completely fail to notice him?




"Nurse, the plot device!"


----------



## wishface (Apr 24, 2007)

That was somewhat ridiculous.

Perhaps he'd rubbed that psychic paper all over himself.


----------



## 8den (Apr 24, 2007)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Evolution?



Brillant.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 28, 2007)

Well that dalek story was fucking pile of shite. 

looked like RTD tooted a big line of charlie and threw a load of 'carzy' ideas at the script writer (daleks! pig men! in manhatten! in the 1930s! Oh and Hooverville!) and told them to construct a story out of it for a laugh. 
Instead of starting with a gripping plot and story and biulding from there. 
The whole 1930s new york thing just got in the way  - it was just a 'sexy' backdrop for a badly executed piss weak plot.

There weren't even any decent one liners. And not even a subtle mention of the human-dalek being covered in wet cocks. 

Utter bollocks.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 28, 2007)

There were a few funny lines...

I just can't remember what they were.


----------



## AWPlayer (Apr 28, 2007)

Eesh, this two-parter was terrible. Here's hoping things pick up again.


----------



## agricola (Apr 28, 2007)

i agree, it was utter tripe of the kind not seen since one or two episodes of torchwood, especially the flying daleks, and there even seemed to be less camera angles gleefully looking down Martha's top.


----------



## wishface (Apr 29, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> There were a few funny lines...
> 
> I just can't remember what they were.


How bout the Dalek, in response to Sec saying they (the cult) were there to imagine new ways to survive, saying that they had imagined he was now irrelevant.

I didn't mind the story on the whole, but really I'm getting tired of the constant 'deus ex machina' excuses for saving the day (cant put it any clearer than that) - the doctor hugs a lightning rod and doens't even regenerate? Fuck off!

The daleks had a bazillion opportunities to off him and nada.

I don't know if it was RTD who wrote the episode (too few gay references for him), but whoever needs to learn how to tell a story and create a proper resolution. The dalek human army made no sense - they were just humans! wtf? At least give them face penises!

On the whole i enjoyed it, but it seemed to be a bit off; maybe the emotional subtext was somewhat...off ~shrugs~


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 29, 2007)

There was the bit where one of the Daleks slyly looked over his shoulder before confiding in one of the others. I lol'd.


----------



## gnoriac (Apr 29, 2007)

They had about 250 opportunities to kill the Doctor and always pulled out of it or fluffed it. Yep, I realise taking the programme as a whole over several decades it does seem a bit unlikely, but lst night was really stretching it.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 29, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> There was the bit where one of the Daleks slyly looked over his shoulder before confiding in one of the others. I lol'd.



Yeah, it made them look oddly cute, that bit.

Very silly.

iirc it was written by someone who may have been called Susan - maybe it would easier to watch had I never come across the term 'face penises'.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 29, 2007)

Missed it last night so downloaded and watched it this morning.

Ended pretty much as I thought it would last week, the less than pure one being         exterminated and the last Darlek escaping for another battle with the Doctor.

Not the best but still another reason why I'm happy to pay the TV licence.


----------



## wishface (May 6, 2007)

Dear BBC

GET YOUR PRIORITIES RIGHT.

Fuck the Eurovision Bollocks Contest. Fuck Terry Wogan.


----------



## 8ball (May 6, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Dear BBC
> 
> GET YOUR PRIORITIES RIGHT.
> 
> Fuck the Eurovision Bollocks Contest. Fuck Terry Wogan.



Well exactly.

There plenty of space on BBC2 for Wogan and the yodellers, I'm sure.


----------



## Termite Man (May 6, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Dear BBC
> 
> GET YOUR PRIORITIES RIGHT.
> 
> Fuck the Eurovision Bollocks Contest. Fuck Terry Wogan.



Damn right  @ BBC

on the plus side at least Martha changed for this episode* but it looks like next week she's back in her skanky jacket again  


* her hair was still shit according to shells though !


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (May 6, 2007)

That was bollocks last night. Only plus point was Martha changing for once. Her hair was still shit though.

Oh well, next episode looks like it'll be worth the wait


----------



## wishface (May 6, 2007)

Freema Agyenta sure is pretty and all, but by god she can't act with any emotional depth. Any scene where Martha is frightened makes _me_ frightened!

And what a horrible dress! She must have pissed off makeup dept.

I bet Dr Who gets regularly more viewers than Eurovision, but yet again the Beeb get to stixk it to those who pay their wages. Fucking I am so scrotumongously sick of seeing Wogan on television. Get. Rid. Of. Him.


----------



## zoooo (May 6, 2007)

I loved this week's episode. Mark Gatiss was fantabulous.


----------



## Stigmata (May 6, 2007)

Ich bin ein Mod said:
			
		

> That was bollocks last night. Only plus point was Martha changing for once. Her hair was still shit though.
> 
> Oh well, next episode looks like it'll be worth the wait



I thought her hair was nice.


----------



## gnoriac (May 6, 2007)

She's utterly gorgeous.
[swoons]


----------



## fogbat (May 6, 2007)

I've just seen episode 3 of the new series.

What on earth is Russell T Davies's obsession with squealing humanoid pigs?


----------



## Allan (May 6, 2007)

So - our first glimpse of the Master in the next episode preview.....


----------



## Allan (May 6, 2007)

And obviously the thing that was whispered to Martha's mum that made her want to warn Martha that he is dangerous must have been that it was the Doctor who killed Martha's cousin at Canary Wharf.


----------



## wishface (May 7, 2007)

Or that he is gay.


----------



## Balbi (May 7, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> So - our first glimpse of the Master in the next episode preview.....



Nah, that's the rest of the series preview  

Captain Jack in two episodes


----------



## fudgefactorfive (May 7, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Or that he is gay.



you're gay


----------



## Balbi (May 7, 2007)

fudgefactorfive said:
			
		

> you're gay



[schoolboy humour]your _mum's_ gay[/schoolboy humour]


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 8, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> So - our first glimpse of the Master in the next episode preview.....



*POTENTIAL SPOILER BUT MORE OF A RUMOUR*


Jonathan Simm? or Derek Jaqcobi? or both??? Simm is suppossed to be 'Mr Saxon' but apart from that I know nothing.. except that Gallifrey WILL feature...


----------



## elevendayempire (May 8, 2007)

The two-parter in a couple of weeks should be a good 'un; it's based on one of the Who novels from the 90s, in which the Doctor decides to turn himself into a human and takes a job as a teacher in a boys' school just before the outbreak of the First World War. They had the book available for free on the Who website: http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/classic/ebooks/ but they've taken it down until after the episode airs.

Oh, and Paddy Considine should play the next Doctor.

SG


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (May 8, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Freema Agyenta sure is pretty and all, but by god she can't act with any emotional depth. Any scene where Martha is frightened makes _me_ frightened!




Innit.  

I just don't belive her character.  She is a bit


----------



## rollinder (May 26, 2007)

was that the best episode of Doctor Who ever   

God I miss Benny Somerfield


----------



## tufty79 (May 26, 2007)

i missed it - for some reason i keep thinking it's friday


----------



## Stigmata (May 26, 2007)

That was really good actually.

Hmm, I wonder if all those school machine guns(!) will come in handy in part 2...


----------



## dylanredefined (May 26, 2007)

Much as its nice to see a vickers gun in action doubt many schools had them. The army had very few .That military master mind earl haig considered them overrated tosser. 
        But they were legal to own then so guess it could have been the it suite of its day ."the boys do so enjoy machine gun drill "


----------



## zoooo (May 26, 2007)

God DAMN, that was good.


----------



## Maidmarian (May 26, 2007)

Yes !  

< & JUST as I'd overcome my fear of scarecrows too ! >


----------



## T & P (May 26, 2007)

I was going to bump up this thread and I'm glad it's been done already.

Fucking brilliant episode that was. The best of the Tennant era and amongst the very best since the programme came back.

Very, very well written. Top stuff.


----------



## story (May 26, 2007)

Certainly a top episode.

I wonder if it's cos it wasn't wrapped up in one episode? I mean, in the olden days the single story would stretch over a whole series. Modern viewers might not want that, but I think stretching it over two is great. More involved stuff to get into.


----------



## Paris Garters (May 26, 2007)

Ooh, first episode I've got round to watching this series...
Not sure about the new companion, but had moments. Reminded me that I am in fact in love with The Doctor - and I don't mean some casual infatuation with David Tennant. I feel for Martha, I really do.
Ok, I sound mad now. or about 14.

Anyhoo, it was a good episode, but could've been scarier. And I was really annoyed when it ended, so it must have been up to scratch. Must remember next week.

<scuttles off to put ad in personals: Responsibly hedonistic motown loving, roadkill eating anarcho mountaineer seeks timelord for BDSM, travel & poss LTR>


----------



## wishface (May 27, 2007)

Best new Who episode yet, made all the more poignant (is that the right word?) beause the main character was a) Martha (who didn't need to test her chops) and b) David Tenant as a non-timelord made for a more understated and measured performance. Superb. I liked last weeks as well, but this is one of the best Who stories ever. I particuarly liked the sketches in his journal of impossible things of his previous incarnations. 

was it true this ep came from a Dr Who novel?


----------



## zoooo (May 27, 2007)

Yes it did. 'Human Nature'. It's supposed to be one of the best Dr Who novels.

Was one of the pages in his journal sketches of all the old doctors? I thought I saw McGann...




			
				Paris Garters said:
			
		

> Reminded me that I am in fact in love with The Doctor - and I don't mean some casual infatuation with David Tennant. I feel for Martha, I really do.
> Ok, I sound mad now. or about 14.


Yes you do, but I am so with you.


----------



## gnoriac (May 27, 2007)

Martha going from leathers to a maid's uniform - can only mean the Dr Who team's been infiltrated by a fetishist.


----------



## _angel_ (May 27, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Freema Agyenta sure is pretty and all, but by god she can't act with any emotional depth. Any scene where Martha is frightened makes _me_ frightened!



Yes. I don't think she's all that good an actress but last nights episode was better than any of the others since this series began.


----------



## Allan (May 27, 2007)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> Yes. I don't think she's all that good an actress but last nights episode was better than any of the others since this series began.



Why was it better? It was very atypical Dr.Who, was that it?


----------



## _angel_ (May 27, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> Why was it better? It was very atypical Dr.Who, was that it?



I didn't lose interest like some of the others this series.


----------



## zoooo (May 27, 2007)

Because it was like an old Dr Who. Slower, hardly any CGI. Just acting and scarecrows. Excellent.


Re fetishists: yes I agree, the Doctor in a teachers robe with a cane? Yikes.


----------



## Louloubelle (May 27, 2007)

Apologies for getting all psychoanalytical on your asses, but this was a very Oedipal storyline, which is why I think Martha's predicament will resonate with so many people 

According to Freud, when a child is aged 3 - 5 they fall in love with their parent of the opposite sex and want them for themselves.  This is when little boys say to their mummy "let's run away together, leave daddy behind and get married" 

Obviously this is not the same 'falling in love' as in later life, but the powerful feelings of love and wanting then for yourself are there.  Most powerful are the painful feelings of exclusion from the parent's romantic union and also the humiliation of being told to "be quiet and know your place".  

Martha's situation is so very similar to that of the infatuated young child who must do what she is told to do or be punished and is excluded from a romance that she feels entitled to disrupt and be a central participant in. 

The other woman (the mother) has taken him away.  His role as a 'master', an authority figure, emphasises his paternal aspects. 

Martha knows the truth in the same way that a child feels that she knows the truth, "he is meant to be with me, but he's mistaken and doesn't understand so he's with her!" and "nobody listens to me but I'm the one who knows how things are meant to be and they just send me away and tell me to be seen but not heard" etc.  

I think it's very clever writing, to have a sci-fi plot that works on so many levels and the oedipal elements are likely to resonate with just about everyone, even if they're not conscious of it. 

One of the best episodes IMO.

Plus I love the clothes and style of the Edwardian period, my only criticism is that they could have had more corsets


----------



## _angel_ (May 27, 2007)

^^^ Freud talked a huge bag of shit.


----------



## Louloubelle (May 27, 2007)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> ^^^ Freud talked a huge bag of shit.



I'm astonished by the eloquence of your in-depth analysis of Freud's work  

You must have done a course about him at school or even university to have such a far reaching and complex understanding of such issues .


----------



## Calva dosser (May 27, 2007)

I love Freudian analysis.

"And how do you come to that conclusion good doctor, without actually having seen the patient?"

"From my thousand-fold experience of such cases woman"

"And with this observation, your experience has become 1001 fold has it?"


----------



## _angel_ (May 27, 2007)

Take it you all believe in autism as being down to 'cold mothers' then.


I don't like any theory that's applied as the absolute truth.


----------



## andy2002 (May 27, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Was one of the pages in his journal sketches of all the old doctors? I thought I saw McGann...



Yep, McGann, Hartnell, McCoy, Davison and (I think) Colin Baker.

Damn good episode in what has been a mediocre third season...


----------



## Louloubelle (May 27, 2007)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> Take it you all believe in autism as being down to 'cold mothers' then.
> 
> 
> I don't like any theory that's applied as the absolute truth.




I wasn't aware that Freud even knew about the word 'autism', I don't think it was a recognised condition during his lifetime.  

 

Autism isn't something I know a great deal about TBH, I've worked pretty much exclusively with neurotic people 

I share your dislike for theory applied as absolute truth though

Truth is such a subjective thing, but we have to make provisional hypotheses based on the limits of our understanding, otherwise we'd never think about anything would we?


----------



## Allan (May 27, 2007)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2001320029-2007240235,00.html


----------



## Stigmata (May 27, 2007)

^I'll believe it when I see it somewhere other than the Sun.


----------



## Balbi (May 27, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Yep, McGann, Hartnell, McCoy, Davison and (I think) Colin Baker.
> 
> Damn good episode in what has been a mediocre third season...


----------



## zoooo (May 27, 2007)

ooh wow.
Ta very much.

I was hoping Davison would be there.


----------



## wishface (May 27, 2007)

i have a feeling that, because this ep had a ton of depth and no daleks, it will probably prove one of the less popular ones. It really wasn't for the kids, which was nice. Probably one of the best since the glory days of Tom with stories like Genesis of the Daleks (Davros = how to do dalek sapiens properly).


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 27, 2007)

I liked the line about his parents names


----------



## zoooo (May 27, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> i have a feeling that, because this ep had a ton of depth and no daleks, it will probably prove one of the less popular ones. It really wasn't for the kids, which was nice. Probably one of the best since the glory days of Tom with stories like Genesis of the Daleks (Davros = how to do dalek sapiens properly).



Screw the bloody kids!

Everyone I know says this was their favourite one so far.


----------



## Louloubelle (May 27, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

>



that's great

and another thing

the book with the scribbly drawings was more like a grimoire than a first draft of a novel.

In fact the whole thing had a distinct feeling of being a Lovecraft / HG Wells / Poe hybrid, what with the sub-human monstrous creatures wandering menacingly amongst the straight laced, prudish, class obsessed Edwardians


----------



## 8den (May 27, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2001320029-2007240235,00.html



The only flaw with that is they've got this series in the can, unless they use the christmas special.


----------



## gnoriac (May 27, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Martha knows the truth in the same way that a child feels that she knows the truth, "he is meant to be with me, but he's mistaken and doesn't understand so he's with her!" and "nobody listens to me but I'm the one who knows how things are meant to be and they just send me away and tell me to be seen but not heard" etc.  ...


Isn't that a staple of most Mills & Boon stuff, though?




			
				Louloubelle said:
			
		

> ...my only criticism is that they could have had more corsets


You can never have too many corsets.  
The bit that keeps getting me is Torchwood - supposedly the most "adult" part of the Dr Who stuff just looks bland and yuppie, this had some underlying sexiness that Torchwood could only dream of. The Sarah Jane promo was better than Torchwood have ever done IMHO.


----------



## Balbi (May 27, 2007)

It's tied with 'The Girl in the Fireplace' at the minute


----------



## Louloubelle (May 27, 2007)

http://lixa-turner.livejournal.com/138379.html#cutid1



someone with too much time on their hands


----------



## maldwyn (May 27, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> In fact the whole thing had a distinct feeling of being a Lovecraft / HG Wells / Poe hybrid, what with the sub-human monstrous creatures wandering menacingly amongst the straight laced, prudish, class obsessed Edwardians


We are the hollow men
We are the stuffed men
Leaning together
Headpiece filled with straw. Alas!
Our dried voices, when
We whisper together
Are quiet and meaningless
As wind in dry grass
Or rats' feet over broken glass
In our dry cellar
Excerpt  from:
The Hollow Men 
T. S. Eliot (1925)


I think it’s the best so far this series.


----------



## elevendayempire (May 27, 2007)

I've seen the second part of this. Wept like a girl... And yes, it was based on one of the old Who novels, Human Nature. Which was available on the BBC site for free (they've taken it down until after part two's aired, I think).

http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/classic/ebooks/

SG


----------



## tangerinedream (May 27, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Yep, McGann, Hartnell, McCoy, Davison and (I think) Colin Baker.
> 
> Damn good episode in what has been a mediocre third season...



The only ones I've enjoyed were this one which was _brilliant_ and the motorway one, which at least had the grace to be humourous - the rest have been utterly forgetable.


----------



## elevendayempire (May 27, 2007)

Here, this might cheer you up:

http://homepage.mac.com/wshaffer74/comiclife/

SG


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (May 28, 2007)

Not understanding the praise for this one, I thought it was the worst in what has been a pretty poor 3rd series


----------



## 8ball (May 28, 2007)

Ich bin ein Mod said:
			
		

> Not understanding the praise for this one . .



The praise is mostly cos it was like the older series' of DW - few poncy effects and silly things like evil alien scarecrows and villains with hammy acting pulling silly faces.

Nostalgia, innit


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 28, 2007)

Brr.. that was proper old style behind the sofa stylee dr. who. As has been said - much better for relying on a decent plot for the thrills rather than CGI.


----------



## liampreston (May 29, 2007)

> I liked the line about his parents names



Oooh, can you remind me what he said, I loved the line but forgot it =)


----------



## elevendayempire (May 29, 2007)

liampreston said:
			
		

> Oooh, can you remind me what he said, I loved the line but forgot it =)


His dad was Sydney and his mum was Verity.

SG


----------



## liampreston (May 29, 2007)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> His dad was Sydney and his mum was Verity.
> 
> SG



Aaaah, of course. V clever.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (May 29, 2007)

Nostalgia for the crappy 80s Doctor Who episodes I feel.

Think they've lost the way somewhat with this series


----------



## Balbi (May 29, 2007)

Cornell's not a T. Davies bitch though; which has imo, contributed to the declining quality in this season. The Fry episode would have been fantastic I have no doubt.

Out of the new writing team only Stephen Moffat's really managed to maintain quality. He's responsible for the Doctor Lite episode in this series, similar to Love & Monsters (which would have been alright if it wasn't for Peter Kaye  ) but with his track record on 'The Empty Child + The Doctor Dances' and my favourite episode of the new series which I won't shut up about 'The Girl in the Fireplace' I expect great things from it.

The Family of Blood look like a cracking enemy, and I hope some sort of maintained effort is introduced to bring in sustained opposition. I know that they're taking Ecclestone as year dot, restarting the franchise as such but the lack of more two or three episodic arc stories as part of the series. The Cybermen double, Army of Ghosts, Parting of the Ways have all been strong strong episodes. The 45 minute format isn't enough to pull out the story to its full potential, too many episodes this series have felt rushed when much more could have been made of it.

The Gridlock episode - with all of earth dying out, I mean the potential there was amazing. The crabby things at the bottom of the motorway, The Face of Boe - loads of potenital, but too short a format for it all.

Problem is the burnout issue due to the demanding schedule on actors  

Bah.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 31, 2007)

I know its from the scum , but if its true this could be bad news for fans 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2001320029-2007250185,00.htm

why even bother bringing it back ffs


----------



## elevendayempire (May 31, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> I know its from the scum , but if its true this could be bad news for fans
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2001320029-2007250185,00.htm
> 
> why even bother bringing it back ffs


It's bollocks; I know people who know. 

SG


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 31, 2007)

cool , nothing like the scum for lies eh??


----------



## Stig (May 31, 2007)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> It's bollocks; I know people who know.
> 
> SG



I know you know people who know. So yay!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 31, 2007)

I don't think I've seen a good tennant ep yet (as much as I like him as Mr Who).
That series one finale was bollocks too.


----------



## elevendayempire (May 31, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I don't think I've seen a good tennant ep yet (as much as I like him as Mr Who).
> That series one finale was bollocks too.


 The Madame de Pompadour one was good, as is the current two-parter. Next week's one with the evil statues is bloody brilliant. Tennant's only in it for two minutes, mind.

SG


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 2, 2007)

Surely that was one of the best Doctor Who stories of all time? Brilliant stuff.


----------



## wishface (Jun 2, 2007)

Indeed; superb.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 2, 2007)

I liked the bit where he was trying to persuade his lover to be his companion and said, "all the the things that John Smith could do, I'd be capable of all of them too".

Wonders just what a timelord would be *ahem* capable of


----------



## gnoriac (Jun 2, 2007)

What a great ending.


----------



## david dissadent (Jun 2, 2007)

Top stuff indeed. Next weeks looked pretty damned good as well. Ive enjoyed this series. Nothing to totally blow my socks of but lots of great little tv moments.


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 2, 2007)

Watching that ending seemed to have dust in my eye  .


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 2, 2007)

Watching that ending seemed to have dust in my eye  .


----------



## 8den (Jun 2, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I liked the bit where he was trying to persuade his lover to be his companion and said, "all the the things that John Smith could do, I'd be capable of all of them too".
> 
> Wonders just what a timelord would be *ahem* capable of



I loved the bit when she pointed out John Smith was a braver man than the Doctor, because John Smith died to save him, while The Doctor, wouldn't sacrifice himself for John Smith. 

It was clever, it had depth, Tennant was bloody marvelous, as was Jessica Stevesons who did that pre war Jane Austen doomed lover thing excellently. When you watched Spaced you knew she had acting chops, but they really came out tonight. 

If I had one criticism I thought the "boys we're sending out to die" stuff was
a tad heavy handed. I mean I did like the memorial service at the end. Actually if I have two criticism, it's the boy, his part is under written, or I suspect a couple of scenes were cut/dropped that explored his story. 

I loved the demise of the Family, that cold blooded ruthlessly of the Doctor was something that is often implied, but never seen, so I liked seeing his revenge, and the reasoning for it, he gave them an opportunity for a merciful death, and when they forced him into a position that hurt him, he was ruthless and vicious and merciless. 

Easily my favourite episodes of tennants reign.


----------



## gnoriac (Jun 3, 2007)

8den said:
			
		

> Actually if I have two criticism, it's the boy, his part is under written, or I suspect a couple of scenes were cut/dropped that explored his story.


If you mean that boy with the psychic ability I reckon they ought to write him into some other story at some stage, 100% cool especially with the worst haircut in the history of humankind.


----------



## T & P (Jun 3, 2007)

Fantastically well written two-parter. Really top stuff.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 3, 2007)

wheeeee!
ah'm not reading any of this thread.
my dad's skyplussed last week's and this week's, with some kind of dvd burner witchcraftery involved too   

i can has duvet and doctor


----------



## treelover (Jun 3, 2007)

Just caught the latest episiode on 3, Imo the two episodes were the best of the whole new Dr Who series, including the Eccleston period. with these, Dr Who entered the realm of the sublime: it was haunting, moving, and resonated with our times.The epoch depicted, that of the Edwardian period, but specifically the last year of peace before the carnage and slaughter of the Great War, was beautifully realised, ( though like Harry Potter, the mileu chosen, the Public School, deeply reactionary.). The doomed genteel 
relationship between the Dr and the teacher played by Jessica Stevenson was understated and beautifully acted and the scenes of the full human life: children, a loving lifelong relationship, the Dr would never have, 
was heart breaking. The battle scenes could not help one think of Iraq,and i'm convinced that is what the director and Davies intended. The ending at the village cenotaph was perhaps overly sentimental and cliched, but hey, tears still flowed...

Oh, and I thought on this occasion, Frema just wasn't up to the quality of the acting from Tennant and co.


btw, soldiers returning from Iraq, they will indeed be todays 'Hollow Men

We are the hollow men
We are the stuffed men
Leaning together
Headpiece filled with straw. Alas!
Our dried voices, when
We whisper together
Are quiet and meaningless
As wind in dry grass
Or rats' feet over broken glass
In our dry cellar
Excerpt from:
The Hollow Men
T. S. Eliot (1925)


----------



## Iguana (Jun 3, 2007)

I really liked it, but I don't think we got enough time to really know and care about John Smith, Joan Redfern or Latimer.  I would have preferred to see this story as a 3 or 4 parter.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 4, 2007)

Iguana said:
			
		

> I really liked it, but I don't think we got enough time to really know and care about John Smith, Joan Redfern or Latimer.  I would have preferred to see this story as a 3 or 4 parter.



A a huge fan of the classic Dr Who series I completely agree that the new storie would benefit from being spread out over 4-5 weeks, but this isn't what Russell T Davis is about at all.  Next week's episode is going to be one of the Dr-lite episodes like Love & Monsters with Peter Kay and the Blue Peter competition monster apparently.

I'm still pathetically grateful to see Dr Who back on BBC1 tho so I can't complain.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah but then the week after that, Captain flipping Jack is back!
Ohmigod.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 4, 2007)

*squeals*


----------



## yardbird (Jun 4, 2007)

I thought it was great.
A tiny nod to Lindsay Anderson.
IF  (1968)  - public schoolboys and guns.


I once babysat for Patrick Troughton.
**Starstruck**


----------



## zoooo (Jun 4, 2007)

Huh? That would make you about 100.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 4, 2007)

Or a time traveller!


----------



## 8ball (Jun 4, 2007)

yardbird said:
			
		

> I once babysat for Patrick Troughton.
> **Starstruck**



Doesn't that make you at least 103 years old? 

e2a . . d'oh!


----------



## yardbird (Jun 5, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> Doesn't that make you at least 103 years old?
> 
> e2a . . d'oh!




I didn't say what universe or which timeframe, but the planet was called KEW and it was inhabited by plant like creatures and there were many different climates for such a small planet.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jun 7, 2007)

Here we go - the novel that the WW1 episode was based on:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/classic/ebooks/human_nature/

SG


----------



## belboid (Jun 7, 2007)

mmm.  Great first half, but pretty crappy conclusion, imo. didnt really make that much sense, too contradictory, and when did jessica stevenson change her name to hynes??!!  does this mean i can't marry her?


----------



## wishface (Jun 9, 2007)

Another cracking who story; this season is really shaping up to be the best of the new who. This half has really hit its stride!

and DON't BLINK!


----------



## TAE (Jun 9, 2007)

I think tonight's was *by far* the best modern episode so  far !


----------



## story (Jun 9, 2007)

Blimey! that was good! I even grabbed a cushion at one point  

And a neat and satisfactory winding up at the end. Fully expecting to see an ep that incorporates the bow-and-arrow scene at a later date.


----------



## TAE (Jun 9, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> Fully expecting to see an ep that incorporates the bow-and-arrow scene at a later date.


Yep !

Did he say lizards?


----------



## story (Jun 9, 2007)

TAE said:
			
		

> Yep !
> 
> Did he say lizards?




I think he said "and a lizard".

Perhaps Mr Icke will make an appearance too. Or a toothy politician.


----------



## Liveist (Jun 9, 2007)

Should've been put on after 9pm that imo, that was pretty creepy even for my high standards


----------



## big eejit (Jun 9, 2007)

TAE said:
			
		

> I think tonight's was *by far* the best modern episode so  far !



I said the same when I was watching it. Fantastic episode. A simple idea made bloody scary.


----------



## TAE (Jun 9, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> I think he said "and a lizard".


I think you are right.




Oh man, I hope we get to see this episode from the Doctor's point of view later on.


----------



## david dissadent (Jun 9, 2007)

the lights flashing on and off when the weeping angels were closing in was just too good.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 9, 2007)

Liveist said:
			
		

> Should've been put on after 9pm that imo, that was pretty creepy even for my high standards



Dr Who is meant to be scary though, they get away with stuff because it's Who.

And quite right too.

That was a crackerjack episode.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 9, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Another cracking who story; this season is really shaping up to be the best of the new who. This half has really hit its stride!
> 
> and DON't BLINK!



Yep. I rather enjoyed that one. Nice internal logic to the plot that worked all the way through to the end.

My only quibble was that was two stories in a row centred around aliens that aliens that 'steal life energy' from people/time lords.


----------



## Rohen (Jun 9, 2007)

It would have been better for this episode to have been a three parter

Showing the doctor arriving scrawling the walls, etc and doing allthe stuff and then disappearing  and then for Sally to come in and do her bit and then with the doctor getting the tardis back and all that stuff


Truncating  the episode loses the fun at the end


----------



## wishface (Jun 9, 2007)

david dissadent said:
			
		

> the lights flashing on and off when the weeping angels were closing in was just too good.


i relly loved the bit when lawrence looked away for just a second, or blinked or whatever, and BOOM, the thing has moved and has a nice scary pose.

well filmed episode.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 10, 2007)

Rohen said:
			
		

> It would have been better for this episode to have been a three parter
> 
> Showing the doctor arriving scrawling the walls, etc and doing allthe stuff and then disappearing  and then for Sally to come in and do her bit and then with the doctor getting the tardis back and all that stuff
> 
> Truncating  the episode loses the fun at the end



I disagree. The whole edisope was wonderfully revealed through the eyes of the young woman, which allowed us to share her voyage of dicovery. The 'truncated-ness' was part of this - the whole experience took a few hours for her, but the 'actual' events had been playing out for decades. I love it when they play with this pseudo-scientific time weirdness.

An example of seeing it through her eyes - how much scarier was it at the start when you didn't know who had written the message to her. You shared her fear - was it a friend or an enemy? The tension was released for the audience with the humour of recognition that only the Doctor would have added the "Duck Now!" bit. 

But I thought the exposition of the story was brilliant. Like a novel. Best drama on tele - 'kids prgramme' or not!


----------



## Balbi (Jun 10, 2007)

Steven Moffat is a fantastic scripter. Honestly he's got to be one of the best around at the minute.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 10, 2007)

I thought it was perfect.
Great writing, great acting, scary and funny.
And David was hardly in it! Which *should* have made it rubbish.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 10, 2007)

If you can't kill stone what would happen if you took a sledge hammer to it ?


----------



## Balbi (Jun 10, 2007)

quantum state - the statues aren't exactly what they are, they're what you see when they're not the monster, because they're being observed  

proper 'it's behind you' scares. Parents on DS complaining their kids had nightmares. Ace.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 10, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> quantum state - the statues aren't exactly what they are, they're what you see when they're not the monster, because they're being observed




But can't you just smack their heads off with a sledgehammer . Thats what I didn't get and it wasn't explained very well .


----------



## Balbi (Jun 10, 2007)

Cause you'd blink, and they'd *get* you  

Stop picking holes in the narrative.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 10, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Cause you'd blink, and they'd *get* you
> 
> Stop picking holes in the narrative.




Get someone else to watch them while you do them with the sledge hammer !


----------



## Balbi (Jun 10, 2007)

You're rubbish


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 10, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> You're rubbish



Not as rubbish as the doctor . I'd have done those angel bastards easy without having to revert to crap trickery !


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 10, 2007)

Although this episode will hopefully have helped to get rid of those crap human statues you get on the south bank . Annoying bastards


----------



## Balbi (Jun 10, 2007)

I can imagine the hysterical kids now


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 10, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> I can imagine the hysterical kids now



It may be worth taking a trip down there to see the carnage !


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 10, 2007)

Excellent episode. For the first time my nine-year-old needed to hide behind a cushion, like I did when I was tiny and hid behind the sofa when the Daleks got tasty.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2007)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> Excellent episode. For the first time my nine-year-old needed to hide behind a cushion, like I did when I was tiny and hid behind the sofa when the Daleks got tasty.




I feel the Daleks in this series have been spectacularly shite. When will they be badass again?  they've gone all fucking EMO


----------



## T & P (Jun 10, 2007)

Who needs daleks with scripts like this?


----------



## moomoo (Jun 10, 2007)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> Excellent episode. For the first time my nine-year-old needed to hide behind a cushion, like I did when I was tiny and hid behind the sofa when the Daleks got tasty.



My boys hid as well  

But they loved it so much they have just watched it again on replay


----------



## story (Jun 10, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> I feel the Daleks in this series have been spectacularly shite. When will they be badass again?  they've gone all fucking EMO


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jun 10, 2007)

Cracking Ep!  Watched it last night cos we recorded it.  It scared the SHIT out of me.  But it was dark by then so it didn't help.

That nice montage of ordinary staues you find everywhere  will really shit up those kids!


----------



## rollinder (Jun 10, 2007)

missed it but just got off a torrent site  

haven't watched it yet but - girl called Sally, the Doctor leaving messages on walls and needing to get the TARDIS back - that's straight out of the 2005 Dr. Who annual /geek


----------



## Balbi (Jun 10, 2007)

Steven Moffat wrote 'What I Did On My Holidays' the annual story you're referring to.

A few things are the same, the rest of it is a world away


----------



## feyr (Jun 10, 2007)

Termite Man said:
			
		

> But can't you just smack their heads off with a sledgehammer . Thats what I didn't get and it wasn't explained very well .



but they arent stone, they are only stone when you look at them. if you broke the stone, you'd still have to keep watching them because you havent killed them, you've only broken their physical shell, their protective suit. but they are abstract so they exist outside of a material/physical identity. the only way to "kill" them is to trap them in their material form, so they are no longer abstract and thus no longer exist


or something like that anyways

and yeah, if you broke the stones you'd get dust in your eyes, blink , and one of the others would get you


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2007)

I thought that was one of the best Dr Who's ever. 
Fantastic writing and scary as fuck.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jun 11, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Steven Moffat wrote 'What I Did On My Holidays' the annual story you're referring to.
> 
> A few things are the same, the rest of it is a world away


And it's available online here. Hooray for the Beeb and added-value content.

SG


----------



## Space Girl (Jun 11, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> I can imagine the hysterical kids now



my daughter hasn't slept in her own bed since that episode and she stopped watching it after 10 mins, it certainly was one that nightmares are created from


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 11, 2007)

That was a brilliant episode, more like this please, and less cgi!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jun 11, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I thought that was one of the best Dr Who's ever.
> Fantastic writing and scary as fuck.



We'd been out at the beach all day and got back late. The kids wanted to watch a DVD so we left left them upstairs whilst we had dinner. At about 9.30 they came down, said it had finished but could they stay up a bit longer and watch Dr Who on Replay ‘ please, _please_!’ So we said yes. Oops. 

At about 10.30 we were trying to reassure two terrified children that the statues weren’t _really _going to come and get them and it was safe to go to sleep. Made all the more difficult by the fact that I was only half convinced the statues weren’t going to come and get me*. 

Still, at least they only had one nightmare between ‘em.

Ah, it’s what happy childhood memories are made of.  

And my crush on David Tennant only increases by the week. Even my mother who’s 76 thinks he’s a bit of alright! 

*I did actually have to open my eyes a couple of times when I was trying to get to sleep just to make sure they weren't all around my bed


----------



## moomoo (Jun 11, 2007)

Space Girl said:
			
		

> my daughter hasn't slept in her own bed since that episode and she stopped watching it after 10 mins, it certainly was one that nightmares are created from




And that is what Doctor Who is all about  

I think we are going to be rewatching this one for a while yet - the boys had to keep pausing it on replay to explain to my daughter what was happening  

Wonderful stuff


----------



## TAE (Jun 11, 2007)

There were a few times at the beginning of the episode when no one seemed to be looking at the statues yet they were in their 'frozen' state. 

So ... who was doing the looking ?


----------



## 8ball (Jun 11, 2007)

TAE said:
			
		

> There were a few times at the beginning of the episode when no one seemed to be looking at the statues yet they were in their 'frozen' state.
> 
> So ... who was doing the looking ?



You were.


----------



## story (Jun 11, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> You were.




And me.

I didn't take my eyes of the fuckers. And I didn't blink either.


----------



## teecee (Jun 11, 2007)

and trying to explain to my daughter how they managed to talk to each other through the TV made my head hurt

"But, but ..No I don't understand" 

And this was the first time she's sat on my lap to watch an episode 

Need more like this


----------



## rhod (Jun 11, 2007)

Quick Abe - Get the Evil One!


----------



## elevendayempire (Jun 11, 2007)

He's back:






SG


----------



## rollinder (Jun 11, 2007)

just watched it - OMG that was fucking fantastic - it was like a fucking film
spent the episode trying not to blink  

that moment when the Tardis dematralised without them and they seemed traped in the circle of statues holding hands and them turning out the lights so nobody couldn't see them...  

and that ending with the gargoyl and the other statues


----------



## rollinder (Jun 11, 2007)

and you can already get this on a real t-shirt


----------



## Groucho (Jun 11, 2007)

I thought this episode was brilliant. In fact it deserved to be spread over two episodes to have longer to build up the confusion and mystery and longer to to partially resolve the mystery (only right that some loose ends are left for us to wonder at....


----------



## 8den (Jun 11, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> and that ending with the gargoyl and the other statues



What the fuck? Did they give away free "Doctor Who Late Night Accidents Matress protectors" in the radio fucking times? It was literally "ooohh kids now just before mummy and daddy tell you it was all make believe, we're going to put together a montage of incredibly fucked up scary statutes to freak the living shit out of you." I'm 30 and I nearly crapped my pants. I'm all for giving kids a scare as part of the plot, but jesus that was gratutitus.


----------



## TAE (Jun 11, 2007)

Even my cat jumped at one point (she was trying to sleep). 




			
				8ball said:
			
		

> You were.


I don't think the camera was on them the whole time.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 11, 2007)

TAE said:
			
		

> I don't think the camera was on them the whole time.



How do you know they were frozen, then?


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 11, 2007)

TAE said:
			
		

> There were a few times at the beginning of the episode when no one seemed to be looking at the statues yet they were in their 'frozen' state.
> 
> So ... who was doing the looking ?



Just because they're _able_ to move, doesn't mean they have to.  
Mind you - if you discuss Dr Who plot lines for long enough they all begin to unravel messily in my experience.


----------



## rollinder (Jun 11, 2007)

the doctor said living thing not just people so a spider could've been watching them


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2007)

This is Doctor Who at it's best. Tennants best episode so far. Quality

'I have untill the rain stops'


----------



## 8ball (Jun 11, 2007)

And obviously you get time-travel-paradox type issues with the statues once you bring CCTV into the equation . . .


----------



## story (Jun 11, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> And obviously you get time-travel-paradox type issues with the statues once you bring CCTV into the equation . . .




ooh yes... which is why the statues even in empty streets do not move...


----------



## 8ball (Jun 11, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> ooh yes... which is why the statues even in empty streets do not move...



They can move up until someone watches the tape, at which point they have to have not been moving the whole time.


----------



## TAE (Jun 12, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> the doctor said living thing not just people so a spider could've been watching them


LOL.




			
				alsoknownas said:
			
		

> Just because they're able to move, doesn't mean they have to.


True ... but in the house, at the beginning, they were trying to get closer.





			
				alsoknownas said:
			
		

> Mind you - if you discuss Dr Who plot lines for long enough they all begin to unravel messily in my experience.


I wasn't suggesting there is a hole in the plot, but rather I suspected that the doctor was in that house at the time.


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 12, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> and you can already get this on a real t-shirt



Where from? I want one for me nipper!


----------



## Allan (Jun 12, 2007)

No plotholes? How many people, besides the two we saw, have the angels sent back in time? I suspect not everyone would accept their fate and lived out their new lives quietly and anonymously. 

Someone would have kicked up an almighty fuss, claiming to be from the future and to prove it always making predictions that come true or inventing stuff and getting rich. Someone from the present getting trapped in the past could make some big waves if they didn't give a shit about the fabric of the space/time continuum.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jun 12, 2007)

> Someone would have kicked up an almighty fuss, claiming to be from the future and to prove it always making predictions that come true or inventing stuff and getting rich.



Nostradamus? I rest my case...


----------



## Stig (Jun 12, 2007)

I didn't find it all that scary.  OK well maybe a bit. There was one bit where I wasn't actually looking  

They were quite good monsters, but... well being sent back in time would be bloody annoying, but you wouldn't be looking at your own large intestines or anything. 
and you'd think the doctor would come and pick you up and give you a lift back, too, but apparently not...


----------



## 8den (Jun 12, 2007)

Stig said:
			
		

> I didn't find it all that scary.  OK well maybe a bit. There was one bit where I wasn't actually looking
> 
> They were quite good monsters, but... well being sent back in time would be bloody annoying, but you wouldn't be looking at your own large intestines or anything.
> and you'd think the doctor would come and pick you up and give you a lift back, too, but apparently not...



Well he cannot in the case of the copper cause that would cause a paradox, the copper has to be part of the timeline. And in the case of everybody else, whose to say he doesn't pick them all up. If he can find them.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 12, 2007)

Think I'd better watch this one again, as I was wiped out the first time and didn't find it in the slightest bit scary - and neither did my daughter. 

I did wonder why the people sent bck in time didn't turn out to be gambling millionnaires.


----------



## Allan (Jun 12, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> Think I'd better watch this one again, as I was wiped out the first time and didn't find it in the slightest bit scary - and neither did my daughter.
> 
> I did wonder why the people sent bck in time didn't turn out to be gambling millionnaires.



Well the copper wisely invested in VHS rather than betamax, I suppose.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 12, 2007)

I was showing a party of schoolkids (8-9 yrs) around the museum I work in today. We came to one of the display mannequins and I said 'now kids, be sure not to blink'. The wails and shrieks that arose were most gratifying.


----------



## Stig (Jun 12, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I was showing a party of schoolkids (8-9 yrs) around the museum I work in today. We came to one of the display mannequins and I said 'now kids, be sure not to blink'. The wails and shrieks that arose were most gratifying.



That's excellent


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 12, 2007)

Best episode evah! I was totally hooked throughout, and yes it was scary! I remember thinking it was a bit much for young kids, but I suppose they will fondly look back at Doctor Who as being a great scary show when they grow up, just as olduns today do  

And oh my, I really do need to get myself some of that David Tennant *dribbledroolyum*


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 12, 2007)

TAE said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> 
> True ... but in the house, at the beginning, they were trying to get closer.
> ...



I saw a couple of blurred people in the background a couple of times who may or may not have been the doctor. Also liked the way they made the grandsons sillhouette(you know what I mean) look like the doctor tho I guessed it wasn't. What was it she ducked to avoid anyway. The statues never threw anything else so maybe that was the doctor making sure she had reason to duck to avoid a paradox or something.


----------



## rollinder (Jun 12, 2007)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> Where from? I want one for me nipper!


http://www.spice.co.uk/the_angels_h...&search_string=phone+box&search_category_id=0


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2007)

Poor old Doc's only got two more regenerations left 

What then?  It was argued yesterday by random IT bloke that he would steal a host body as the Master did in the Paul Mgann special. But that is evil and the Doc wouldn't do it.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 12, 2007)

He might if it was a baddie's body, and he was saving the world by ending/stealing the baddie's life.


----------



## rollinder (Jun 12, 2007)

have you been reading the possible spoilers on popbitch (or heard Zagarass ior what ever that audio was called) ?


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 12, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> have you been reading the possible spoilers on popbitch (or heard Zagarass ior what ever that audio was called) ?



For spoilers and frenzied speculation about the final three eps, this is the place to go: www.gallifreyone.com 

I love Whovians, they're bonkers!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 12, 2007)

Nope, I don't think I know any big spoilers.

I want to but I know I'd regret it afterwards.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 12, 2007)

top episode. Agree with most people on here - well scary, top plot, some mindbending timetravel type stuff and neat little trick at the end to defeat the monsters (rather than crap like 'rose pulls a big ball of fire from the heart of the tardis to destroy the daleks and save the day' ). 

Great Telly. Pretty much a perfect self contained sci-fi thriller.

Makes up for that 'Emo-Daleks on Broadway' bollocks.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 12, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> Poor old Doc's only got two more regenerations left
> 
> What then?  It was argued yesterday by random IT bloke that he would steal a host body as the Master did in the Paul Mgann special. But that is evil and the Doc wouldn't do it.



That was just a limit imposed by the Time Lords to prevent any of them becoming even more godlike than they already are. Purely convention rather than fact.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jun 12, 2007)

After the disappointment of the first part of the two-parter, I've been absolutely gripped for the last two weeks. Storming stuff, and one of the best episodes ever there!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 14, 2007)

Someone on DS is claiming that Iain McKellan will be cast as the Celestial Toymaker for this year's Xmas ep


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 15, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> That was a brilliant episode, more like this please, and less cgi!



Yeah - it was an example of how an idea, and one that is relevent to our own experience of the world is much scarier than an exploding spaceship. 

"Sad is happy for deep people" - I loved that line!   

Last three episodes have been corking. The last one was beautifully written, very well acted, funny, clever and well paced and I will admit to being quite scared by it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2007)

The Quantum Angels worked in exactly the way the Autons worked. Subverting something very common and everyday (statues, mannaquins, etc) and making it terrifying


----------



## Allan (Jun 15, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Last three episodes have been corking. The last one was beautifully written, very well acted, funny, clever and well paced and I will admit to being quite scared by it.



Is it a coincidence that the Doctor was hardly in any of them?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 15, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> Is it a coincidence that the Doctor was hardly in any of them?



No, though I don't think it's really Tennents fault, just that the scripts up to know have been dull - 

It's been nice not to get the "I'll just remanifest the time sequence vortex with my cortex defraxilator I had in my pocket all along, but I only have 23 minutes or the world will end, run along now Rose/Martha and find me a manifold bracket instabiliser - We now have 22 minutes..... 21, 20,19,18 etc" type plot lines.


----------



## Allan (Jun 15, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> No, though I don't think it's really Tennents fault, just that the scripts up to know have been dull -
> 
> It's been nice not to get the "I'll just remanifest the time sequence vortex with my cortex defraxilator I had in my pocket all along, but I only have 23 minutes or the world will end, run along now Rose/Martha and find me a manifold bracket instabiliser - We now have 22 minutes..... 21, 20,19,18 etc" type plot lines.




Sigh. Remember when all a Dalek needed was a good polarity reversal to sort him out? (Pertwee only ever said that twice in his 5 years, by the way.)


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 15, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> The Quantum Angels worked in exactly the way the Autons worked. Subverting something very common and everyday (statues, mannaquins, etc) and making it terrifying



Aye. 

I loved the end, when the fact the main intention of the episode was to frighten was rammed home with that little montage of statues. 

I think it's good for kids to be scared to an extent and as people have already said, I recko they were! It felt like a really good ghost story or something did when I was about 8 and that's a definate triumph for teh writer. 

Sally Sparrow also has to be in it again at some point, she would be a great companion - she wouldn't simper after the Doctor like Rose and Martha do - I suspect she's not going to be though, I reckon she's more of a 'serious' actor and thus wouldn't want to dedicate a lot of time to something so frivolous.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 15, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> Sigh. Remember when all a Dalek needed was a good polarity reversal to sort him out? (Pertwee only ever said that twice in his 5 years, by the way.)



 

My better half who isn't a big Who fan said 'all the plot lines are the same' before these last two episodes and I realised I had got bored with it. I like the way they actually played with the concept of time in this one, rather than just monsters and computers. - Cos the concept of time is what makes it such a compelling show.


----------



## Allan (Jun 15, 2007)

I was in Doctor Who, The Christmas Invasion. I was an extra as the secret service guy sitting in the front passenger seat of the car that rolls into the Tower Of London delivering baldy beardy guy who gets zapped later.

I was going to be a UNIT soldier and even had the uniform on but they need a suit at the last minute so I got swapped. Shame, I really wanted to be in UNIT.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Aye.
> 
> I loved the end, when the fact the main intention of the episode was to frighten was rammed home with that little montage of statues.
> 
> ...




Kids?  it shit me up a bit. I haven't had my heart in my mouth watching doctor who since Mcoy's 'Happiness Patrol'  episode way back when.

I'd like to see sally again.....so long as it aint in the execrable Torchwood


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 15, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> Kids?  it shit me up a bit. I haven't had my heart in my mouth watching doctor who since Mcoy's 'Happiness Patrol'  episode way back when.
> 
> I'd like to see sally again.....so long as it aint in the execrable Torchwood



Me too! - ergo, I reckon kids would be, just trying to avoid repeatedly stating how afeared I was


----------



## elevendayempire (Jun 15, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> I was in Doctor Who, The Christmas Invasion. I was an extra as the secret service guy sitting in the front passenger seat of the car that rolls into the Tower Of London delivering baldy beardy guy who gets zapped later.
> 
> I was going to be a UNIT soldier and even had the uniform on but they need a suit at the last minute so I got swapped. Shame, I really wanted to be in UNIT.


Jammy git. I'd give my eye teeth to be in Doctor Who.

SG


----------



## 8den (Jun 15, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> Kids?  it shit me up a bit. I haven't had my heart in my mouth watching doctor who since Mcoy's 'Happiness Patrol'  episode way back when.



You're fucking kidding me, the Happiness Patrol was just the shittest episode ever, Doctor Who verses a Liquoirce All Sort? Piss off.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2007)

8den said:
			
		

> You're fucking kidding me, the Happiness Patrol was just the shittest episode ever, Doctor Who verses a Liquoirce All Sort? Piss off.




I may be significantly younger than you


----------



## 8den (Jun 15, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> I may be significantly younger than you



I just turned 30, don't make me cry.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2007)

See I got into Who retrospectively. Young enough to have the bollocks scared off me by mcoy's last series. Then as I hit me teens I got Who obsessed and watched the lot/read nuff who books. Older peeps irl in dr who convos often assume i'm to young to get their references. And so are pwned, cause they usaualy have hazy memories of the good Doc, wheras mine are fresh.

I just realised I'm boasting about my who knowledge on the internet. My geekdom is forever sealed.


----------



## rollinder (Jun 15, 2007)

Happiness Patrol = my first ever Doctor Who episode at age 8 
oh and it's about  gay pride & anti-Thatcherness apprently....


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 15, 2007)

I lived with a spectacular Dr Who geek for a year and kind of picked up his obsession. He had hundreds of videos and I most liked that McCoy episode with the hotel and irc Richard briars and one where Tom Baker goes to some kind of wierd alien murder mystery trial where there was a wierd kind of dalek-esque creature that wasn't evil. 

Never seen Happiness Patrol but it's downloading now  

I mean, winging it's way from an authorised dealer of course....


----------



## Allan (Jun 15, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Never seen Happiness Patrol but it's downloading now



I know it's not really downloading but assuming it was where might that be from? (If it were).


----------



## zoooo (Jun 16, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> I was in Doctor Who, The Christmas Invasion. I was an extra as the secret service guy sitting in the front passenger seat of the car that rolls into the Tower Of London delivering baldy beardy guy who gets zapped later.
> 
> I was going to be a UNIT soldier and even had the uniform on but they need a suit at the last minute so I got swapped. Shame, I really wanted to be in UNIT.



Cooool. Didya meet David Tennant? Did you touch him? Hmm?..
 
I don't think I'd be allowed to be an extra...


----------



## Allan (Jun 16, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Cooool. Didya meet David Tennant?



Er..... no? He wasn't in that scene. But filming had to stop at 10pm for the Tower's Key ceremony where they lock up the place so we got to see that for free.


----------



## agricola (Jun 16, 2007)

that was the best one yet


----------



## yardbird (Jun 16, 2007)

Can I come out from behind the couch yet?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 16, 2007)

that was fucking amazing - derek jacobi was fucking amazing (i'd have liked to have seen him play the master on an ongoing basis).

man oh man - that fucking rocked.


----------



## david dissadent (Jun 16, 2007)

Fucking ACE.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 16, 2007)

Nerves fucking _jangling_ here.


----------



## In Bloom (Jun 16, 2007)

The Master regenerated, what the fuck?


----------



## wishface (Jun 16, 2007)

*ROCK ON TOMMY!*


----------



## madzone (Jun 16, 2007)

Agreed about Derek Jacobi   Up until the fob watch thing I thought it was going to be a bit shit but when Derek Jacobi said 'I.....am....The Master' I shouted out loud


----------



## Groucho (Jun 16, 2007)

But, but, but....


The Master had run out of regenerations, hadn't he??????


----------



## david dissadent (Jun 16, 2007)

Deffo took a huge turn for the better in the last third.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 16, 2007)

I think I shat myself with excitement


----------



## wishface (Jun 16, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> But, but, but....
> 
> 
> The Master had run out of regenerations, hadn't he??????


fuck that shit, he ran out of them in the fucking 70's!

Remember the Keeper of Traken from waaay back in the day?

oh my suh-weet lord!


----------



## joevsimp (Jun 16, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> But, but, but....
> 
> 
> The Master had run out of regenerations, hadn't he??????



i thought he'd been executed or summat?

i need to watch the film with McGann(?) again

as soon as he said "depends which one" tho i screamed, "He's the Fukin Master" and all my flatemates looked at me as if i was mad, which i  am but thats not really relevent

bring on next week


----------



## Groucho (Jun 16, 2007)

joevsimp said:
			
		

> i thought he'd been executed or summat?
> 
> i need to watch the film with McGann(?) again
> 
> ...



Forget the McGann film, it aint Dr Who.


----------



## joevsimp (Jun 16, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Forget the McGann film, it aint Dr Who.



yes but thats the last time the master was in it, was he in any McCoy episodes?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 16, 2007)

Is John Simm playing the Master (what we saw anyway) exactly the same way David Tennant is playing the Doctor, or is that just my addled fanboy imagination?


----------



## rollinder (Jun 16, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> But, but, but....
> 
> The Master had run out of regenerations, hadn't he??????



but he was channeling the energy of the Tardis and the regenrative power of the Doctors severed hand

- so it was all Jack's fault _again _

I was expecting it to turn out with the rocket not working because the professor had been making it all up all along and was why the doctor hadn't heard of any of the technology 

how the fuck did they manage to keep that quiet - they didn't even mention in the magazine or tv guides that tonights wasn't just a stand alone episode 
- heard the rumours of the master turning up next week or in the last episode re mr saxon but not remotley expecting aything like this.
 when the watch turned up I thought it was because he was the decendent of the boy in human nature the dr gave the old just a watch to and it had been passed down over the centurys and the noice and voices in his head were because of buried pyschic powers like he'd had.

best episode ever (after last week and the two before...)

the master hasn't been that terifying since the deadly assasin and the new manic Master recapturring the cat and mouse game of Degalgdo & Pertwee


----------



## rollinder (Jun 16, 2007)

joevsimp said:
			
		

> yes but thats the last time the master was in it, was he in any McCoy episodes?


last one - Survival - complete with feral cat people hunting humans - how I didn't twig that that meant he was going to turn up....


----------



## madzone (Jun 16, 2007)

TheHoodedClaw said:
			
		

> Is John Simm playing the Master (what we saw anyway) exactly the same way David Tennant is playing the Doctor, or is that just my addled fanboy imagination?


Seemed that way to me as well. Is John Simm going to be sinister enough?


----------



## rollinder (Jun 16, 2007)

TheHoodedClaw said:
			
		

> Is John Simm playing the Master (what we saw anyway) exactly the same way David Tennant is playing the Doctor, or is that just my addled fanboy imagination?


yeah - he did say sometthing along the lines of if the Doctor can be young and sexy and full of power --- SO CAN I!!  
eta: and at one point he was chanelling Ainleys patamime villian heh heh heh


----------



## Detroit City (Jun 16, 2007)

in the UK is Dr. Who like Star Trek in the US?  Only the nerdy kids watch it?  The ones who don't get any birds?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't piss on our parade!

(yes)


----------



## Detroit City (Jun 16, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Serotonin (Jun 16, 2007)

Nope, its universal viewing pretty much. Mind you the nerdy kids are the ones who take it seriously though.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 16, 2007)

....them and the Welsh. We only watch it to shout out every now and then "Ooh look i know that street".

Why we get so excited to see streets we know I've yet to discover.


----------



## rollinder (Jun 16, 2007)

Tennent gets pleanty of birds lusting over him (guilty ) and hes been a Doctor Who geek for years
eta prefed him as Casanova mind


----------



## david dissadent (Jun 16, 2007)

I demanding it go on the Pyramid stage next weekend.

Must watch.....


----------



## Detroit City (Jun 16, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> Tennent gets pleanty of birds lusting over him (guilty ) and hes been a Doctor Who geek for years
> eta prefed him as Casanova mind


my favourite doctor was Tom Baker, I believe he was Dr. # 4 or 5.  He was cool cause he wasn't a pretty boy


----------



## wishface (Jun 16, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> Seemed that way to me as well. Is John Simm going to be sinister enough?


who cares, it looks like he fucks over the US prez!


----------



## Allan (Jun 16, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> the master hasn't been that terifying since the deadly assasin and the new manic Master recapturring the cat and mouse game of Degalgdo & Pertwee



And he even gets to wear Pertwee's red-lined black cape.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 16, 2007)

... is there really going to be a cape?


----------



## david dissadent (Jun 16, 2007)

John Simm can act. Check State of Play and Life on Mars.

I really reckon he could rock as the master.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 16, 2007)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> The Master regenerated, what the fuck?



I wondered about that too. Thought he'd burnt out and had had to start bodynapping.


----------



## rollinder (Jun 16, 2007)

in a way that makes him more dangerous - some one who doesn't look obviously sinister evil but is completly unpredicatable and happily fucking everything up


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 16, 2007)

david dissadent said:
			
		

> John Simm can act. Check State of Play and Life on Mars.
> 
> I really reckon he could rock as the master.



So you weren't expecting the first words out of the Master's mouth to be "My name is Sam Tyler"?


----------



## Allan (Jun 16, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> So you weren't expecting the first words out of the Master's mouth to be "My name is Sam Tyler"?



At least it wasn't "Oh boy...."


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 16, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> I wondered about that too. Thought he'd burnt out and had had to start bodynapping.






			
				rollinder said:
			
		

> but he was channeling the energy of the Tardis and the regenrative power of the Doctors severed hand...



et voila!


----------



## Pingu (Jun 16, 2007)

all I can say is


ook...

roll on next week


----------



## david dissadent (Jun 16, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> So you weren't expecting the first words out of the Master's mouth to be "My name is Sam Tyler"?


More like "You lucky lucky people, fucking away.........."


----------



## In Bloom (Jun 16, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> At least it wasn't "Oh boy...."


That would be the most awesome crossover arc *ever* 

"Why aren't I leaping Al?"
"Ziggy says you need to become the master of all matter first"


----------



## Allan (Jun 16, 2007)

So. The last episode of Torchwood saw Captain Jack inside the TW base, there's a blast of wind and the Tardis noise and he's gone. 

Doesn't really match up with him running along outside with his bags already packed, does it.


----------



## Allan (Jun 16, 2007)

And when the Master was creating the character of Professor Yana, how did he know that Boe's last words were "You Are Not Alone"? And even if he did, why did he think that would be a good acronym to call himself?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 16, 2007)

You wanted to *see* him pack his bag?


Maybe Boe knew that was his name, and made up a nice phrase to match it.... :/


----------



## Allan (Jun 16, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> You wanted to *see* him pack his bag?
> 
> 
> Maybe Boe knew that was his name, and made up a nice phrase to match it.... :/



But the gust of wind and the timing suggested that the Tardis lands in Torchwood, picks up Captain Jack and is gone in just a few seconds.


----------



## Allan (Jun 16, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> You wanted to *see* him pack his bag?



"Let's see... toothbrush, spare underwear, severed hand in a jar...."


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 16, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> And when the Master was creating the character of Professor Yana, how did he know that Boe's last words were "You Are Not Alone"? And even if he did, why did he think that would be a good acronym to call himself?



He mentioned he was found on the edge of the Silver Devastation, which if you're a chronic geek you will remember being mentioned in the Eccleston series as the home of the Face of Boe. So there's a connection there of some sort.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 16, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> But the gust of wind and the timing suggested that the Tardis lands in Torchwood, picks up Captain Jack and is gone in just a few seconds.



Oh I thought they were there chatting in the tardis for quite a while before Jack limpeted on.
Maybe I need to watch that bit again.

Ooh! On a different note. Does the master have his own tardis at all?


----------



## Allan (Jun 16, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> He mentioned he was found on the edge of the Silver Devastation, which if you're a chronic geek you will remember being mentioned in the Eccleston series as the home of the Face of Boe. So there's a connection there of some sort.



Okay, so The Master predicts the outcome of the Time War and changes himself into a human and stores his personality inside the watch which now seems to be standard kit aboard all Tardises (Tadi?). And he hides himself away at the of time. On the way he meets Boe and says Hi, I'm a time lord but don't tell anyone.

Quote from RTD in Confidential: "We haven't quite seen the last of Boe yet..."


----------



## Allan (Jun 16, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Oh I thought they were there chatting in the tardis for quite a while before Jack limpeted on.
> Maybe I need to watch that bit again.



20 minutes is mentined but my point is the two scenes don't match up. Flying visit to TW vs. a 20 minute stopover above ground.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 16, 2007)

Hang on... sorry if this has been mentioned before but I was just reading the wiki article on the Master (I know, ) and it mentioned that he often appears in the series under an alias that references his true identity. And then it hit me: Mister Saxon= Master No. Six!


----------



## Allan (Jun 16, 2007)

Roger Delgado
The guy in Deadly Assasin
Anthony Ainley
Eric Roberts
?
John Simm


Who was no5 then?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 16, 2007)

*not reading thread.not reading thread*

You bastards! why did I chuck my tele away  It's all your fault *stamps feet* 


actualy on a serious not, the Beeb should really stream it online for a week after each ep.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 16, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> Roger Delgado
> The guy in Deadly Assasin
> Anthony Ainley
> Eric Roberts
> ...



Er... Derek Jacobi?!


----------



## Detroit City (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## elevendayempire (Jun 16, 2007)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> The Master regenerated, what the fuck?






			
				rollinder said:
			
		

> but he was channeling the energy of the Tardis and the regenrative power of the Doctors severed hand
> 
> - so it was all Jack's fault again



No, that's not it. But it's explained in the next episode. In one line. 

SG


----------



## In Bloom (Jun 16, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> And when the Master was creating the character of Professor Yana, how did he know that Boe's last words were "You Are Not Alone"? And even if he did, why did he think that would be a good acronym to call himself?


The Master's always used pseudonyms that give clues to his true identity though, it's part of his whole thing of treating his battles with the Doctor as a game.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 16, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> So. The last episode of Torchwood saw Captain Jack inside the TW base, there's a blast of wind and the Tardis noise and he's gone.



Especially as, as far as I can remember, the hand was still in the hub after jack had disappeared.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jun 16, 2007)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> The Master's always used pseudonyms that give clues to his true identity though, it's part of his whole thing of treating his battles with the Doctor as a game.


I think it was meant to be more of a subconscious prompt to his human self, rather than being directed at the Doctor.

SG


----------



## cybertect (Jun 16, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Ooh! On a different note. Does the master have his own tardis at all?




He did. I remember at least one appearance, as a column (the chameleon circuit worked properly on the Master's one )

[checks google]

Scroll to the bottom of this page


----------



## 8den (Jun 17, 2007)

Firstly, fuck me did that rock. We've now had solid a solid argument for the best doctor who episodes ever come out of a series that was looking like dalektaium coated shit.




			
				Detroit City said:
			
		

> in the UK is Dr. Who like Star Trek in the US?  Only the nerdy kids watch it?  The ones who don't get any birds?



Nah its a real family event. The four and five year old kids of my neighbour love it, even got a radio controlled dalek as a chrimbo present. You have to understand the day the first episode of Doctor Who aired was the day JFK was shot. This series has massive cross generation appeal. Its designed as a family program, all the kids, and their parents sitting down to watch it. Theres also a companion program on a digitial BBC channel, a kids tv show, and a planned animated program for the day time. 


Its never been a kids show, more something the family can enjoy be it todays who, or the Doctors cavegirl assistant in the fur bikini for the dads.


----------



## Scaggs (Jun 17, 2007)

> Nah its a real family event. The four and five year old kids of my neighbour love it, even got a radio controlled dalek as a chrimbo present. You have to understand the day the first episode of Doctor Who aired was the day JFK was shot.



It's the only thing on tv where we all sit and watch together. My kids drag me in whatever I'm doing. I'm always tripping up over plastic cybermen and slipping on 'battles in time' cards


----------



## Detroit City (Jun 17, 2007)

8den said:
			
		

> Nah its a real family event. The four and five year old kids of my neighbour love it, even got a radio controlled dalek as a chrimbo present. You have to understand the day the first episode of Doctor Who aired was the day JFK was shot. This series has massive cross generation appeal..


No...I know.  I was just joking around really.  I was born in '65 in Mansfield and i got to catch some of the early espisodes in early '70s before we left.  I remember the Daleks frightening the piss out of me so much that I had nightmares about them.  We moved to US in '72 so my Dr. Who period ended there.   Although they do show it on and off here on the Public Broadcasting Stations (PBS)


----------



## gnoriac (Jun 17, 2007)

That Chan Tho creature was such a sweetie. Bad Master, bad Master.


----------



## In Bloom (Jun 17, 2007)

Nah, I'm with the Master on this one, all that "Chan, I talk like a complete twat, don't I, Tho?" shit was getting right on my tits.


----------



## Groucho (Jun 17, 2007)

joevsimp said:
			
		

> yes but thats the last time the master was in it, was he in any McCoy episodes?



No, that wasn't the Master either.


----------



## joevsimp (Jun 17, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> No, that wasn't the Master either.



oh come on your just confusing me now  

btw, for dotcommie or anyone else who cant see it

http://www.tv-links.co.uk/show.do/1/26

edit, its not up yet, but blink is


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 17, 2007)

8den said:
			
		

> Firstly, fuck me did that rock. We've now had solid a solid argument for the best doctor who episodes ever come out of a series that was looking like dalektaium coated shit.



Agreed – I can't remember the last time we had four DW episodes in a row that were all brilliant. After watching '42' a few weeks ago I thought this series was set to be the weakest of the three so far but it has now totally redeemed itself in my eyes. Jacobi was just terrific last night.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 17, 2007)

joevsimp said:
			
		

> as soon as he said "depends which one" tho i screamed, "He's the Fukin Master" and all my flatemates looked at me as if i was mad, which i  am but thats not really relevent
> 
> bring on next week



Heh. As soon as i saw him standing by the Tardis and the drums were getting louder in his head (just before the watch came out) i screamed "The face of Boe was right" several times  

Cracking episode


----------



## zoooo (Jun 17, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> He did. I remember at least one appearance, as a column (the chameleon circuit worked properly on the Master's one )
> 
> [checks google]
> 
> Scroll to the bottom of this page



  Thanks!

So weird to think there is more than one tardis.


----------



## Allan (Jun 17, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> So weird to think there is more than one tardis.



The Daleks had one in The Chase called a Dardis. I kid you not.

Also The Monk and The Rani had one and I think there were others in The War Games but it's been years since I sat through that tedium. Imagine TEN weeks devoted to ONE very long and boring story!


----------



## wishface (Jun 17, 2007)

didnt the master's tardis once materialise inside the dr's? Or vice versa.


----------



## Allan (Jun 17, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> didnt the master's tardis once materialise inside the dr's? Or vice versa.



Can't remember. The Dr's did materialise inside itself regressively in an early Davidson.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> Can't remember. The Dr's did materialise inside itself regressively in an early Davidson.




Manrwyn Undead?

no hang on that was with that transmat thing.......


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2007)

anyway I've found ep 11 on bt junkie, only it's not moving yet


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 17, 2007)

John Simm as teh Master...fucking perfect.

What a TOP episode! As someone has pointed out above, after some really, really weak shite, 4 excellent, almost actaully scary eps of really good Dr Who...


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 17, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> Can't remember. The Dr's did materialise inside itself regressively in an early Davidson.


 It was Logopolis the earliest Davidson episode. If only for a few seconds Baker regenerated right at the end. The master has had several tardises he had two while he was on Traken for a start. I had to work while doctor who was on. After I was around at a mates and 5 of us were watching the master about to kill that blue thing then someone changed the digi channel. Then followed a minutes frantic searching for a remote then the words its a "video you twat" and a lot of angry faces surrounding me.


----------



## Signal 11 (Jun 17, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> didnt the master's tardis once materialise inside the dr's? Or vice versa.


That happened in The Time Monster.


----------



## intrikat (Jun 17, 2007)

And I thought blink was the best episode of this series til last night! Fantastic casting and martha is getting less annoying. Captain Jack is so much cooler in this than in torchwood.
Am now counting down days and hours to next week


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2007)

OMG

I cannot wait for next week. Teh Master is back!!!!! and this time he aint embarrasingly pudgy and hammy!

I'm now off to the outpost gallifrey forums to hear what the whovians are saying. Like it or not Mgannn IS canon, and would like to know how the Master survived his last meet with our good Doctor


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 18, 2007)

I am over the moon that the Master has returned, Dr Who needs a proper proper baddie like him! I sort of knew it was happening, I have a friend who works on it and was privy to some sensative info.. without realising it! He said the next few episodes a awesome and 'moving' I know only a few more things that I dare not repeat...


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2007)

Best Dr Who series_ evah!_


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Best Dr Who series_ evah!_




we'll see. Given that it is only the last 4 eps that rocked, I think it's a little early to cry 'best series' (IMHO obviously)

Any series that mis-handles the daleks so badly cannot lay claim to best series. It is however, edging into the Top 5


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 18, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I know only a few more things that I dare not repeat...




oh go on or at least pm me the info


----------



## zoooo (Jun 18, 2007)

Do it by PM! Or like, do a spoiler thingy.
Please!
If it's BIG spoilers, anyway.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 18, 2007)

*red grass*

I won't post spoilers... 

I seem to remember the master having a tardis in the form of a grandfather clock.

Also in the cool MGann radio series of Shada there was a Tardis which was a room at an Cambridge college


----------



## cybertect (Jun 19, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Also in the cool MGann radio series of Shada there was a Tardis which was a room at an Cambridge college



An idea re-used by Douglas Adams in _Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency_


----------



## rollinder (Jun 19, 2007)

well it was his idea to start with


----------



## strung out (Jun 19, 2007)

i watched next weeks episode yesterday


----------



## rhod (Jun 19, 2007)

Reversed the polarity of your Sky Digibox?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 19, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I won't post spoilers...
> 
> I seem to remember the master having a tardis in the form of a grandfather clock.



 youre mean


----------



## Ozric (Jun 19, 2007)

Totally impressed with the last few episodes, but I have a feeling our household will be seeing them again and again as my 3 1/2 year old son has developed a sudden Dr Who obsession.  His favourite baddies are (in his words) the 'Cydermen'


----------



## 8den (Jun 19, 2007)

Ozric said:
			
		

> Totally impressed with the last few episodes, but I have a feeling our household will be seeing them again and again as my 3 1/2 year old son has developed a sudden Dr Who obsession.  His favourite baddies are (in his words) the 'Cydermen'



Oooh Arrr.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 19, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> youre mean


nono no.. back in the 70's he had a grandfather clock tardis.. not now..


----------



## Moggy (Jun 19, 2007)

Ozric said:
			
		

> His favourite baddies are (in his words) the 'Cydermen'


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 19, 2007)

Ozric said:
			
		

> Totally impressed with the last few episodes, but I have a feeling our household will be seeing them again and again as my 3 1/2 year old son has developed a sudden Dr Who obsession.  His favourite baddies are (in his words) the 'Cydermen'



That's exactly what my 3 1/2 year old son calls them too. He also says "Gorillatanes" instead of "Krillitanes".


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 19, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> nono no.. back in the 70's he had a grandfather clock tardis.. not now..




eh ? i meant about not posting spoilers


----------



## belboid (Jun 19, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> Happiness Patrol = my first ever Doctor Who episode at age 8
> oh and it's about  gay pride & anti-Thatcherness apprently....


I've just downloaded and re-watched it following this conversation.  It is, quite clearly, about gay pride and anti-thatcherism (the good doctor saves a workers demo at one point).  It is, also, unbelievably bloody awful, patently absurd and really badly written and acted. It reminded me of the last episode in that the Master at one point said (something like) "I think I'll just wait a minute and tell you all my plans so that you can work out a way to stop them.  NOT!", whereas in the Happiness patrol, guess what the Candyman (made out of liqurice alsorts and tin foil if you dont mind!) does!

Even Ace was pretty rubbish in it.


----------



## rollinder (Jun 19, 2007)

haven't seen it sdince I was 8/9 and was just going from what I remembered of the discontinuity guide


----------



## Ozric (Jun 19, 2007)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Cidermen pics


Nice  



			
				andy2002 said:
			
		

> That's exactly what my 3 1/2 year old son calls them too. He also says "Gorillatanes" instead of "Krillitanes".


 Another budding Who fan


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 19, 2007)

Ozric said:
			
		

> Another budding Who fan



Sort of, I think. He obsesses about it all week and then does everything apart from actually WATCH IT when it's on. Weird kid...


----------



## cybertect (Jun 19, 2007)

belboid said:
			
		

> Even Ace was pretty rubbish in it.



I'd largely given up on Dr Who by _Happiness Patrol_, but looked in and it only seemed to confirm my worst fears.

I think it was Pip & Jane Baker's _Time and the Rani_ that sealed it for me. I'd had high hopes for Sylvester McCoy but was bitterly disappointed.

Strangely enough, both episodes featured Andrew Cartmel as script editor.... A good editor seems to be essential for Who.


----------



## Groucho (Jun 19, 2007)

Did I just see an advert for Dr Who involving Anne Widdicombe advocating a vote for 'Mr Saxon' as 'just the man this country needs' ...Mr Saxon being The Master who is out to destroy the universe


----------



## rollinder (Jun 19, 2007)

if so - does she know it's not real?


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 19, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Did I just see an advert for Dr Who involving Anne Widdicombe advocating a vote for 'Mr Saxon' as 'just the man this country needs' ...Mr Saxon being The Master who is out to destroy the universe



Afraid so – the episode has cameos from McFly and Sharon bastard Osbourne as well.


----------



## rollinder (Jun 19, 2007)

(please please let them get killed, please let them get killed)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> "Let's see... toothbrush, spare underwear, severed hand in a jar...."



"and one extra strength condom"  


Am I alone in knowing Jacobi and Simm were going to be the Master in this episode since I saw the ads last week?

Am I alone in knowing since the beginning of the series the Master was coming back?  

I'm not sure where I found out, but it's certainly something I've known for weeks now.


----------



## rollinder (Jun 20, 2007)

I knew the master was going to be in it since popbitch - but they thought he'd be possesing mr Saxon next week


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2007)

it twigged that jacobi was going to be the master when he was called ' the professor ' , it also twigged that john simm was also going to be the master i just didnt think he was going to regenerate in last weeks episode , thought it was coming this week.

Im really looking forward to the finale , however the master should still have his beard imo


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 20, 2007)

i want a proper gentleman killer master  like Delgado 

though as long as it isn't as bad as the fucking travesty they had in the tv movie


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 21, 2007)

right ive been digging about so this link includes some 
VERY BIG SPOILERS



DO NOT CLICK ON THE LINK IF YOU DONT WANT TO BE SPOILED




FINAL WARNING>>>>>>>>>


http://spoiledrot.blogspot.com/


----------



## Flashman (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 21, 2007)

lol 

tbh honest they are a bit cryptic , more like hints than spoils but your safest bet is to avoid em.

Im just a bit stupid for the spoilers , fucked it up for myself for the 1st half of season 3 of lost , then learnt to be strong , for a while...........


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 22, 2007)

anyone else seen this ?


http://www.votesaxon.org.uk/

not a spoiler honest!!!

i do like the way the beeb have all these lil website , much like they did with the badwolf , i just hope the next 2 eps can live up to the hype


----------



## elevendayempire (Jun 22, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> right ive been digging about so this link includes some
> VERY BIG SPOILERS
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. Well, some of that's bang on the nose, and some of it's total bollocks.

SG


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 22, 2007)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> , and some of it's total bollocks.
> 
> SG



im quite glad about that tbh


----------



## agricola (Jun 23, 2007)

Apart from the needless Gallifrey bit that was super.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 23, 2007)

At exactly the same time as the sky ripped open there was a massive thunder and lightning crash outside

wwoooo!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 23, 2007)

that was...  really rather good


but  i missed the pre title sequence bit...  how  did the doc and co  get back from  the future?   jacks   time space hopper thing?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah, the Doc sonic screwdriverized it.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 23, 2007)

My 15 year-old sister spotted the obvious (in hindsight) significance of the four repeated drumbeats. It's from the flipping theme tune!


----------



## rollinder (Jun 23, 2007)

see tellytubbies are the new clangers


----------



## Nemo (Jun 23, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> My 15 year-old sister spotted the obvious (in hindsight) significance of the four repeated drumbeats. It's from the flipping theme tune!


Well done her; I hadn't spotted that.

Did anyone else think the Master was a bit on the hammy side though?


----------



## waverunner (Jun 23, 2007)

I've never followed Doctor Who properly, only caught a few episodes here and there which I've loved. But what the hell just happened? I don't know the history. Brief synopsis anyone please?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 23, 2007)

the master  is completely  fucking off his trolly

but actully it works ....

he really is  sorta  a dark version of the doctor  

i did like the jelly babies  bit... as soon as i saw that bag i laughed


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 23, 2007)

I found him a bit much tbh, but then I thought the same about Tennant when he first started. Loved the Gallifrey bit and all the wish-fulfilment (gassing Cabinet, vaporising the Yank president).

Of course, RTD had to use the _gay_ Teletubby didn't he?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 23, 2007)

he is compleatly out the window, half way down the street and accelerating rapidly...  but then  he does match the doctor ... in the same way delagardo  was ham in a gentlemanly way  which match perfectly with  the doc at the time (that sword fight with pertwee)  

this new  mad hatter  master  works  with  the   lunatic doctor


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 23, 2007)

I have to say, props for the correct use of 'decimate'.


----------



## FiFi (Jun 23, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I have to say, props for the correct use of 'decimate'.



Thank the gods I wasn't the only one to notice.
I was beginning to feel like the only pedant in the village!


----------



## waverunner (Jun 23, 2007)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> the master  is completely  fucking off his trolly
> 
> but actully it works ....
> 
> ...


Whats special about jellybabies and gay teletubbies? I didn't even know there was a gay teletubby


----------



## wishface (Jun 23, 2007)

ANother crackng episode and again the best yet!


----------



## fieryjack (Jun 23, 2007)

cracking? I thought it was v poor: Simm veering between quite good and 3rd rate Jim Carrey, confused guddle of a plot, too many magic devices and that music during the invasion bit, jeez. Plus the "satire" on the US was wince-inducing.

thumbs up for decimate, jelly babies, the woman journalist and David Tennant who's doing a grand job.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 23, 2007)

Mad as a box of frogs this week. John Simm must have enjoyed himself - he wont get many roles where he's allowed to chew the scenery to quite that extent. Roll on next week - Martha Jones is going to kick some ass!


----------



## FiFi (Jun 23, 2007)

John Simm did look like he was having a ball!
Obviously loving the fact that panto season came early this year.  

It's the most fun on the telly all week. It's a pity there's only one episode left. 
I wonder how all the loose ends will be tied up?


----------



## elevendayempire (Jun 23, 2007)

But, I wonder, why was John Simm playing the Master as Simon Pegg?

SG


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 23, 2007)

i did think that it  went all comedy doctor....  


but then i remember  what the actual content of  my doctor who colection is like  and   realised  that    a bit of comedy doctor  is fine


and it's a thousand times  better  than stupid emo doctor (i still think the whole rose romance type thing sucked donkey balls  and i thought ecclestone    spent far too much  time  trying to be angsty... i mean  tennant is depressed over what happens  but at least he does   try to give an angry tear to the camera)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 23, 2007)

all in all i think  that the master is a very very important doctor who character   

i also thought  that the tele-movie  version of him was shit as hell

the idea  that he was resurected to fight the war is actually  mildly plausible

also  him having been driven compleatly off his rocker   as well as given some unknown power by the  whole process (his ability to regenerate well over the normal limit) actully echos back to all his other plans


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 23, 2007)

waverunner said:
			
		

> Whats special about jellybabies and gay teletubbies? I didn't even know there was a gay teletubby



jellybabies  are a favorite treat of multiple incarnations of the doctor   and he  has often  posed  with paper bag in hand


the teletubby thing  is  rather remanisent of the scene in the sea devils  where    the master watches  an episode of the clangers


----------



## cybertect (Jun 23, 2007)

FiFi said:
			
		

> Thank the gods I wasn't the only one to notice.
> I was beginning to feel like the only pedant in the village!



No, you weren't alone 

One detail I don't get: why was he the "President _Elect_ of the United States"?

According to the Vote Saxon web site, the UK election was on 21 June, which wouldn't fit with US election dates at all. (Vote in early November, Inauguration in January)


----------



## cat107 (Jun 24, 2007)

My OH has a vague recollection that the Master is a future reincarnation of the doctor - hence the jellybaby munching - the doctor's favourite sweets. Ties in rather nicely with the Doctor being the last of the Time Lords. Hmmm.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 24, 2007)

he is probably thinking of the valeyard

not the master

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valeyard


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2007)

Trial of a Time lord was good, but god how I hated that shouty corkscrew headed cunt.

First he had Peri and I didn't, and he was just bloody RUDE. Even Paul Mgann was a better doc (I know you'll disagree there shippy)

anyway just got the new ep torrenting....ill be back later to yay or nay


----------



## FiFi (Jun 24, 2007)

Was Peri the one who was always in her undies, "just getting ready to go out"? 

Oh, and screaming.
Why, oh why were they always screaming?  

It's a monster, love, you've seen one every week!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2007)

FiFi said:
			
		

> Was Peri the one who was always in her undies, "just getting ready to go out"?
> 
> Oh, and screaming.
> Why, oh why were they always screaming?
> ...




yes indeed the screamin yank....'don't worry Peri I'll save you, bollox to that badly dressed doctor.....'


----------



## FiFi (Jun 24, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> yes indeed the screamin yank....'don't worry Peri I'll save you, bollox to that badly dressed doctor.....'


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 24, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> Even Paul Mgann was a better doc (I know you'll disagree there shippy)



actully... i think McGann might have made an ok doctor  if it wasn't for the terrible story  he was in

it it had been say  a story by terrance dicks  i think it might have been alright


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2007)

Loving this new info on the time war......and The Master getting off on the thought of two civilisations burning.   Simms is fucking cool ....moar later


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2007)

The child-Master looks like Damien from the Omen...kewl


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2007)

Well fuck me sideways with a tyre-iron, that was goooood.

Can't wait for next week.

Simms is cool, not hammy at all.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2007)

Just waatching DrWho confidential.....Russel is talking about bringing more iconic baddies back...but who?
The Rani? The Celestial Toymaker?  who else is left


----------



## Balbi (Jun 24, 2007)

Dave Ross


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 24, 2007)

the vampires!  with the time lords gone they might be on a comeback

if not i wouldn't mind seeing  the ice warriors  or the rutans and sontarians

and the mentioned the deamons  in the satan pit


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 24, 2007)

maybe even the silurians and the sea devils


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2007)

I'd like to see the sontarans again. They were always brutal.


----------



## golightly (Jun 24, 2007)

Just finished watching the Ribos Operation.  I've forgotten how excellent the writing was.  Very funny in a Pythonesque way.


----------



## golightly (Jun 24, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> I'd like to see the sontarans again. They were always brutal.



I thought that the Jidoon might have been them at first, as the space armour was very reminiscent.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2007)

just started on 'Terror of the Autons'

I'd forgotten what an old-school gent type doctor pertwee portrayed


----------



## golightly (Jun 24, 2007)

Imho, Pertwee's character was perfect for the time.  Very reminiscent of Roger Moore as Bond I always thought.  Very swarve and cheesy.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 24, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> Just waatching DrWho confidential.....Russel is talking about bringing more iconic baddies back...but who?
> The Rani? The Celestial Toymaker?  who else is left



The Meddling Monk.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> The Meddling Monk.




are you guessing or do you have info?


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 24, 2007)

loving it-
 tapping out the masters drumming on the kitchen table this morning when ..I got it!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> Just waatching DrWho confidential.....Russel is talking about bringing more iconic baddies back...but who?
> The Rani? The Celestial Toymaker?  who else is left



I _have_ already reported rumours of the Celestial Toymaker appearing in this year's Xmas episode. You all chose to ignore me.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 25, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> are you guessing or do you have info?



I'm guessing. It'd be funny though. He just meddles with things.


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 25, 2007)

golightly said:
			
		

> Imho, Pertwee's character was perfect for the time.  Very reminiscent of Roger Moore as Bond I always thought.  Very swarve and cheesy.



I loved Pertwee's Doctor - he was always up for a bit of fisticuffs IIRC. I remember him scrapping with a creature called Omega, and they showed him and the Master duelling with swords in Doctor Who Confidential over the weekend...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2007)

Pertwee and Delgado: Cheese n Ham


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

RTD is great at ideas, charcter and dialouge. But he cant write decent plots for toffee. Capt Jacks device magically gets them off the planet in the far future and also magically doubles as a matter transmitter, they also have a magic device to make them sort of invisible. Fucking annoying, shit and lazy lazy writing. I also found Simm too OTT - reminicscnet of Gary Oldman hamming it up in 5th element. 

Still - lots of goog stuff dsespite the bollocks. But keep RTD away from the scripts other than to chuck in some quips.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 25, 2007)

Kaka Tim said:
			
		

> RTD is great at ideas, charcter and dialouge. But he cant write decent plots for toffee. Capt Jacks device magically gets them off the planet in the far future and also magically doubles as a matter transmitter, they also have a magic device to make them sort of invisible. Fucking annoying, shit and lazy lazy writing. I also found Simm too OTT - reminicscnet of Gary Oldman hamming it up in 5th element.
> 
> Still - lots of goog stuff dsespite the bollocks. But keep RTD away from the scripts other than to chuck in some quips.



I aggree. So lazy, some new item can just magicaly so some new task. I hated the stupid tardis bad wolf shit as well. Ooh and people just come back to life, ooh and now I can't  be killed. Shit. 

Dr Who is going a bit too much down the magic route, it should be science god damn it.


----------



## dash_two (Jun 25, 2007)

Doctor Who's alright but there is a whiff of BBC right-on-ness about the new series.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2007)

dash_two said:
			
		

> Doctor Who's alright but there is a whiff of BBC right-on-ness about the new series.




I tend not to read to much into what is at the end of the day, just entertaining skiffy. But Dr.Who has always been firmly rooted in the attitudes of it's times. The ridiculously patronising example of 70's era Doctor.Who's treatment of women is a prime example. And the cultural referents date it quite specifically, be it clangers, teletubbies, or attitudes conveyed through the dialouge.

It's a product of it's time always, and that is why it remains so fresh. Don't you remember Simms knowing line 'well done Doctor, you've ticked all the demographic boxes there' when he was refering to his gorgeouse black female assistant and his equally buff gay sometime-assistant?


----------



## dash_two (Jun 25, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> It's a product of it's time always, and that is why it remains so fresh. Don't you remember Simms knowing line 'well done Doctor, you've ticked all the demographic boxes there' when he was refering to his gorgeouse black female assistant and his equally buff gay sometime-assistant?



Yeah there is a kind of knowingness there which prevents it from being too irritating.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jun 25, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Dr Who is going a bit too much down the magic route, it should be science god damn it.


...the _very first episode_ had a magic box that was bigger on the inside than the outside. Doctor Who's cultural roots are more British whimsy and fantasy like Narnia than they are wanky sci-fi. This is why Doctor Who is watched and loved by millions and Star Trek is only watched by sweaty men who get excited when Picard witters on about tachyons.

SG


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2007)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> ...the _very first episode_ had a magic box that was bigger on the inside than the outside. Doctor Who's cultural roots are more British whimsy and fantasy like Narnia than they are wanky sci-fi. This is why Doctor Who is watched and loved by millions and Star Trek is only watched by sweaty men who get excited when Picard witters on about tachyons.
> 
> SG




good example. When Tasha Yar dies in Star Trek, you know she aint coming back. If someone dies in doctor who, there is always a chance they'll be back. No other TV series can do this convincingly IMO.

Clearly in literary SciFi there are loads of Universes and authors who bring dead characters back plausibly. But none on TV barring the good Doctor.

And as for the whimsy aspect, it has been noted by lots of people that the Doctor fits a curiously british story-character of the wise wizard in the vien of Merlin.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 25, 2007)

One of the things I like about the show is how it takes the conventions of supernatural horror (werewolves, spells, demonic possession, evil statues) and gives them a pseudoscientific 'real' explanation. It gives the universe some character.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 27, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> If someone dies in doctor who, there is always a chance they'll be back.



Just as Tasha Yar was two series later in ST:TNG


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 27, 2007)

I bow to your superior TNG knowledge sir *bows*


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 27, 2007)

If you remember, the Enterprise C's emersion from a wormhole rewrote twenty-two years of history and, so, prevented Yar's shuttle from ever visiting the planet of the 'skin of evil' on which she met her death.

Of course, that the Enterprise C re-entered the aforementioned wormhole to complete a suicide mission defending the Klingon outpost Narendra III against the pesky Romulans on the intuition of the mad woman who cleans tables in the staff cafeteria and, thus, correct the timeline presents something of a temporal paradox.

Indeed, _if_ the previous pattern of events was re-established, should not Yar have been 'rekilled' on Vagra II and thus unable to join the Enterprise C's jolly back through time?

Saying this, if history was indeed corrected, surely the Enterprise C would never have drifted twenty-two years into the future in the first place or been in a position to pick-up the good leiutenant anyway?

In this instance it is, perhaps, worth repeating the few wise words Her Highness, the Captain of Janeway ever deined to offer-up, those being that you shouldn't attempt to understand temporal paradoxes.


----------



## 8den (Jun 27, 2007)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> If you remember, the Enterprise C's emersion from a wormhole rewrote twenty-two years of history and, so, prevented Yar's shuttle from ever visiting the planet of the 'skin of evil' on which she met her death.
> 
> Of course, that the Enterprise C re-entered the aforementioned wormhole to complete a suicide mission defending the Klingon outpost Narendra III against the pesky Romulans on the intuition of the mad woman who cleans tables in the staff cafeteria and, thus, correct the timeline presents something of a temporal paradox.
> 
> ...



Your nerd is showing. 




> In this instance it is, perhaps, worth repeating the few wise words Her Highness, the Captain of Janeway ever deined to offer-up, those being that you shouldn't attempt to understand temporal paradoxes.



Friend of mine nearly got the part of Nelix. He got down to the last four.


----------



## Ozric (Jun 27, 2007)

8den said:
			
		

> Your nerd is showing.


Yeah, do your fly's up.


----------



## alef (Jun 27, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> good example. When Tasha Yar dies in Star Trek, you know she aint coming back. If someone dies in doctor who, there is always a chance they'll be back. No other TV series can do this convincingly IMO.
> ...



Uh, in Star Trek they managed to fully kill off their greatest character and then of course just bring him back.






Meanwhile Doctor Who nailed the coffin shut on these companions:




			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Companion deaths*
> 
> As noted above, during the course of the show's history, companions have, on rare occasion, been killed while serving with the Doctor.
> 
> ...



Although I admit Adric is probably the only dead companion anyone can ever remember.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 27, 2007)

doh


----------



## elevendayempire (Jun 27, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Meanwhile Doctor Who nailed the coffin shut on these companions:
> Although I admit Adric is probably the only dead companion anyone can ever remember.


The Doctor _could_ go back and rescue Adric any time he wanted. He just chooses not to, because Adric was shit. 

SG


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 28, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Uh, in Star Trek they managed to fully kill off their greatest character and then of course just bring him back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FILMS DON'T COUNT   

Allright fair enough. Star Tek is still a steaming pile of wank when measured against the greatness of Doctor Who. The only Sci Fi series of any quality to come out of america recently has been BSG. 
And Teal'c obviously


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 28, 2007)

"These Trekkies and Whovians are making a lot of noise, but will they
hold up in bloody combat?.... Now in Earth's most desperate hour?!"


----------



## scifisam (Jun 29, 2007)

The whole Master bit has been brilliant! 

I'll be at Pride tomorro when the finale's on, but I'm willing to bet it'll be on a big screen there. Everything I've gone to recently has made space for Dr Who. 'No, the first act can't go on yet, Dr Who hasn't finished.'


----------



## nightowl (Jun 29, 2007)

i wonder if they're going to bring davros back


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 30, 2007)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> you shouldn't attempt to understand temporal paradoxes.



Quite right too.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 30, 2007)

Finally saw the penultimate episode last night - fuck me, how good was that?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 30, 2007)

what   WHAT?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 30, 2007)

anyhow.... ummm not so bad... intresting... i wasn't so keen on gollum doctor though

please let that bit at the end  be  the master escaping by doing a body swap thing with the ring


----------



## Groucho (Jun 30, 2007)

It was a little bit trying too hard to be really big and momentous and dramatic. 

But Martha leaving?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 30, 2007)

that was fabulous - of COURSE cap'n Jack is the face of Bo.

That's how The face of Bo knew about Yana!

oh, it was fine.  bit quasi-religious, but such good fun nonetheless.

so is martha in or out for the next season?


----------



## wishface (Jun 30, 2007)

Hmmmn. 

Nice twist, but not the flash gordon ending.

A bit too much really. But good fun i suppose. 

I think the set up was too much to deal with. I think they painted themselves into a corner with that one.

I hope Martha is in and they are just toying with us, though i would have preferred a more explicit expression of continuity.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 30, 2007)

She'd better be in or i'm gonna cry all night.


----------



## alef (Jun 30, 2007)

Thumbs down. This season finale didn't work for me. Either the Master is really dead which seems a shame after only just bringing him back, or he isn't and that makes his whole death sequence silly. Likewise, either Martha has left which is an even bigger shame or she hasn't and they're way over hamming a false goodbye. Biggest gripes though are the orchestral score and the silly sci fi writing.

On the good side, Human Nature/Family Blood and Blink were absolutely fantastic. Shame I couldn't get into these last ones with the Master.

Anorak question: am I correct in remembering that the Titanic has appeared before? Perhaps in a William Hartnell or Patrick Troughton episode, or am I just confusing Doctor Who with Time Bandits?


----------



## agricola (Jun 30, 2007)

If she is gone, I think that was a decision based on the early reaction to her - by the end she was one of the best companions, certainly much better than Rose was.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 30, 2007)

I was very disappointed with the 'telepathic field' bollocks.

Some of the worst writing in the series has looked like 'recourse to magic when clever writing fails', and this was a prime example.


----------



## alef (Jun 30, 2007)

When he was floating it was like they'd made him a 'superhero' ffs.


----------



## rollinder (Jun 30, 2007)

ok - that was fucking mental


----------



## cybertect (Jun 30, 2007)

Hmm. That was all a bit Messianic, wasn't it?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 30, 2007)

Maybe it's The Master's hand.   He could have told that woman to shoot him if things were going shit.

You know...like Oddjob from Carry On Screaming.

Face of Bo was an OMG moment though.


----------



## psycherelic (Jun 30, 2007)

It wasn't half as good as the two epsodes that lead up to it


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 30, 2007)

He transferred himself into Lucy's body at some point during the episode (if, indeed, she wasn't the Master all along). Everyone knows that


----------



## Voley (Jun 30, 2007)

Watched a bit of tonight's for the first time.

Total load of fucking bollocks.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 30, 2007)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Maybe it's The Master's hand.   He could have told that woman to shoot him if things were going shit.



That's what I thought.
The ring'll bring him back.
Got to be. The Master's fantastic, they wouldn't have killed him off forever.

LOVED the scene with the Doctor begging him to regenerate. Brought a tear to the eye, so it did.

The Jack revelation was awesome!
And I don't mind Freema leaving at all, I think it felt right and natural that Martha would leave him at that moment. Bring on a new (male please) companion!


----------



## alef (Jun 30, 2007)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> He transferred himself into Lucy's body at some point during the episode (if, indeed, she wasn't the Master all along). Everyone knows that



Seems very plausible.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 30, 2007)

Well if that's true, lets hope he transfers pretty fucking quickly into the body of someone who can act.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 30, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Well if that's true, lets hope he transfers pretty fucking quickly into the body of someone who can act.




Meeeow!


----------



## In Bloom (Jun 30, 2007)

Why oh why does Davies have to ruin every season finale with these fucking absurd deus ex machina endings?  I mean, come on.

The face of Bo thing was brilliant though


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 30, 2007)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> Why oh why does Davies have to ruin every season finale with these fucking absurd deus ex machina endings?  I mean, come on.
> 
> The face of Bo thing was brilliant though



The thought that Jack would have to spend millenia in a fish-tank minus his dick is hideous


----------



## zoooo (Jun 30, 2007)

Poor Jack.


----------



## wishface (Jun 30, 2007)

I hope Martha is in the next season. I like a bit of continuity!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 30, 2007)

Aren't Tennant and Jack enough?


----------



## david dissadent (Jun 30, 2007)

I really liked it. Did seem to cram two episodes into one though for me.


----------



## rollinder (Jun 30, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Aren't Tennant and Jack enough?



Jack's fucked off back to Torchwood

was it just me whose first thoughts on seeng the head was a) Davros then b) when it open it eyes that's nicked from Paul Cornell?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 30, 2007)

so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 30, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> Jack's fucked off back to Torchwood
> 
> was it just me whose first thoughts on seeng the head was a) Davros then b) when it open it eyes that's nicked from Paul Cornell?



It did look like Davros - but, then, so did Adam from S1 - and nothing has come of that, so far*

*Remember, if it does happen *I* was the first person on the entire interweb to suggest a link between the two - and I was subjected to much ridicule for my trouble.


----------



## nightowl (Jun 30, 2007)

really not sure about that episode. thought everyone chanting 'doctor doctor' was incredibly cheesy


----------



## zoooo (Jun 30, 2007)

The whole Jack/Bo thing is so depressing. 
It's only just really sunk in.
Jack doesn't even know yet!
Oh gawd.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 30, 2007)

nightowl said:
			
		

> really not sure about that episode. thought everyone chanting 'doctor doctor' was incredibly cheesy



Aye.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 30, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> The whole Jack/Bo thing is so depressing.
> It's only just really sunk in.
> Jack doesn't even know yet!
> Oh gawd.



what was it with the face of bo thing, i guess i missed that episode :s


----------



## nightowl (Jun 30, 2007)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> what was it with the face of bo thing, i guess i missed that episode :s



big ancient being who keeps popping up on a regular basis telling the doctor things like 'you're not alone'. has been around for millions of years


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 30, 2007)

Spoiler.



...and died recently.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 30, 2007)

But Jack can't die?
Hmm...

Basically what I need to do is watch all three series of Dr Who, and all of Torchwood together in one sitting. Then I'd understand it!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 30, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> But Jack can't die?
> Hmm...
> 
> Basically what I need to do is watch all three series of Dr Who, and all of Torchwood together in one sitting. Then I'd understand it!



It hasn't been explained at all, but I have my own theories...

The Master, this evening, seemed to imply that the eye of harmony, or whatever it is that timelord younglings are obliged to look into, knew of its impending demise and so conditined him to save the race. I would suggest that Jack, when exposed to the time vortex, may have been rendered immortal in order for him (as the Face of Boe) to aid the doctor in achieving this same task.

Russell T has nowt on me


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2007)

FUCKERIES!!!

I need to download it  now! I was working and won't have net acsess tomorrow. God in heaven deprive me not!


----------



## alef (Jul 1, 2007)

Face of Boe is something of a rip off from Futurama (heads kept alive in jars).


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2007)

at this moment in time, I am really annoyed that the beeb doesn't stream progs. Tight bastards. I need who NOW!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2007)

YAY found it on dowload.  all is well


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2007)

I loved it. Wasn't the pyre scene reminiscent of luke burning vaders corpse?

The Doc begging the Master to regenerate was well moving.

Course he'll be back. He always is


----------



## Error Gorilla (Jul 1, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> I was very disappointed with the 'telepathic field' bollocks.
> 
> Some of the worst writing in the series has looked like 'recourse to magic when clever writing fails', and this was a prime example.



There's a tendency to rely on _Deus Ex Machina_ devices to propel the plot at times and last night's twaddle about "psychic vortices" was fucking ridiculous. 

I know it's family entertainment and I know it isn't a patch on the best US programming (despite the tedious self-aggrandizing and back-slapping from the BBC) but the last two episodes have been amongst the worst since the programme returned in 2005. By the time the psychic clusterfuck clumsily barged its way into proceedings last night we'd invested nearly two hours in this story and it seemed like the conclusion was arrived at on the back of a cigarette packet. There were more plot holes than I care to remember, at times the direction was atrocious and the whole thing just felt like a massive let down.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 1, 2007)

I lost concentration after the "doctor doctor! bit, which was pretty lame IMO

Did the master regenerate then?

If I was a writer I'd somehow style it that the master regenerates into

The Mistress 

Evil bitch timelord to whom the Doctor will have to submit if he's ever going to save his species from extinction. A bit like Servilan only better.


----------



## golightly (Jul 1, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Face of Boe is something of a rip off from Futurama (heads kept alive in jars).



Futurama hardly invented heads in jars.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 1, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> Wasn't the pyre scene reminiscent of luke burning vaders corpse?





Really annoyed me, that.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 1, 2007)

I didn't think it was a total _deus ex machina_ climax- the Archangel network had been flagged up already and the elements of the Master's demise were established in the previous episode. I enjoyed it overall, the iffy stuff was balanced with some great scenes.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 1, 2007)

golightly said:
			
		

> Futurama hardly invented heads in jars.



yeha but it makes sense, Captain Jack saw Futurama in the 20th century, then 200,000 years in the future decides to make his own head jar


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 1, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> I hope Martha is in the next season. I like a bit of continuity!



Apparently, there's going to be an announcement about Martha's involvement in series 4 tomorrow (I've heard she's going to crop up in Torchwood, too); with more details about the Christmas special following on Tuesday.

UPDATE: Below is an excerpt from a post at Outpost Gallifrey from the editor of www.drwho-online.co.uk. He has the following to say about Freema/Martha and series four... 

- Freema will guest star as Martha Jones in 3 episodes of Torchwood.
- Freema will appear as Martha Jones in the second half of Series Four.
- A new 'mystery' companion will be in all 13 episodes of Series Four.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 1, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I didn't think it was a total _deus ex machina_ climax- the Archangel network had been flagged up already and the elements of the Master's demise were established in the previous episode. I enjoyed it overall, the iffy stuff was balanced with some great scenes.



I thoroughly enjoyed it despite the dodgy way The Master was defeated (as someone else said, it was all a bit "messianic"). The scene towards the end where the Doctor battles to save The Master's life was just superb – one of the best things I've ever seen in TV sci-fi, let alone Doctor Who. 

Over at OG, there are old Who fans who absolutely despise Russell T Davies, something I just don't get at all. His scripts and ideas aren't always perfect but when he gets it right, he really is a top-notch writer.


----------



## feyr (Jul 1, 2007)

the master regenerated into a woman, its a females hand picking up the ring at the end by the pyre?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 1, 2007)

Or it's his dozy wife, about to bring him back, just like they planned all along...


----------



## moomoo (Jul 1, 2007)

Oooh, that was really good and a cliffhanger ending - fab


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 1, 2007)

That rocked


----------



## zoooo (Jul 1, 2007)

What are we supposed to do until Christmas???


----------



## Maggot (Jul 1, 2007)

I missed the last episode. Is it being repeated?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 1, 2007)

It should be on BBC3 on Friday.
They're usually repeated then I think.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 1, 2007)

Didn't like the doctor as messiah/superhero. A huge part of his appeal is that he doesn't have 'super powers'a s such - but relies on his intellect and the occasional regeneration when hes really in the shit. 

And again we had a bollocks - 'magic wand' ending - although not as stupid as Rose 'swallowing the time vortex'. 

Still - some good stuff in there and this series has seen some great stories alongside the dross. I wish RTD would fuck off now though - he did good things, but now it feels like he's using dr.who as his own vanity project. 

I think Martha Jones was never really a convincing character and compared badly to Rose. Interesting to see what they do with it next series. 

Wish least for season 4 - Sea Devils, Autons (done properly this time), more Master, proper daleks (not the fucking emo ones) and wouldn't mind seeing the Judoon again ('Justice is swift' is a top catchphrase). 

Better plots and less tedious emoting.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 1, 2007)

So the Christmas special will have something to do with the Titanic I take it?

Saturdays won't be the same


----------



## aqua (Jul 1, 2007)

That was just a bit too sickly sweet for me


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 1, 2007)

as much as i hate to admit it , i really didnt enjoy this last one ,  was far to cheesy ( just like the end of the series of Torchwood ) and the whole thing about the world thinking about the dr , to bring him back was just stupid.

Must try harder


----------



## waverunner (Jul 1, 2007)

I liked the little alien doctor 

But I still don't understand anything. What is the face of bo?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 1, 2007)

He's been in the show a lot this last 2 or 3 series.
Big massive head in a jar?
Told the Doctor he 'wasn't alone'?


----------



## waverunner (Jul 1, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> He's been in the show a lot this last 2 or 3 series.
> Big massive head in a jar?
> Told the Doctor he 'wasn't alone'?


Nope, didn't see it. Only seen a few episodes of dr who. 
So John Barrowman is a head in a jar? One of those sphere things?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 1, 2007)

Noooo,
he might be this thing:


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 1, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Noooo,
> he might be this thing:



we all know that


keep up at the back


----------



## zoooo (Jul 1, 2007)

I was answering the nice lady's question...


----------



## waverunner (Jul 1, 2007)

*sobs* 

What is that thing? Why is he that thing? FFS the one show I enjoy and its probably the only show in the universe where you have to have actually followed it from the beginning to understand what's going on


----------



## zoooo (Jul 1, 2007)

You have some serious downloading ahead of you.


----------



## waverunner (Jul 1, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> You have some serious downloading ahead of you.


I downloaded a book but its long to read on the computer and my printers dead. Can you not just tell me a story, I'm about to go to bed  You know. A nice little Dr Who bedtime story covering everything from start to finish


----------



## Stig (Jul 1, 2007)

waverunner said:
			
		

> *sobs*
> 
> What is that thing? Why is he that thing? FFS the one show I enjoy and its probably the only show in the universe where you have to have actually followed it from the beginning to understand what's going on



Awww ((((wavey))))

You have to watch them all. 
If it's the one show you enjoy, that's not a problem though eh?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 1, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Noooo,
> he might be this thing:



I find it hard to beleive he could take such a form as he'd be frustrated that he can't shag anything that moves with that glass in the way.


----------



## david dissadent (Jul 1, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I find it hard to beleive he could take such a form as he'd be frustrated that he can't shag anything that moves with that glass in the way.


He eventualy grew out of that   .

Twas an awesome plot twist IMHO.


----------



## rollinder (Jul 1, 2007)

that's why he looks so pissed off 

mind he still managed to get pregnent


----------



## waverunner (Jul 1, 2007)

Stig said:
			
		

> Awww ((((wavey))))
> 
> You have to watch them all.
> If it's the one show you enjoy, that's not a problem though eh?


Ok i lied, there's another problem I like too but the name escapes me. Its a show with one woman and three men one of whom is Dennis Waterman. Anybody?

Such a shame that Barrowman is gay  (Shame for the ladies, I mean). 

He grew out of the glass dd? I thought he has yet to become the head in the glass. 

Sooo confuzzled.


----------



## waverunner (Jul 1, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> that's why he looks so pissed off
> 
> mind he still managed to get pregnent


EH???? He's a bloke! Blokes don't do pregnant. Especially blokes that are nothing more than heads in jars.

*has nervous breakdown at lack of understanding*


----------



## nightowl (Jul 1, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I find it hard to beleive he could take such a form as he'd be frustrated that he can't shag anything that moves with that glass in the way.



could be just his head sticking through the floor. the rest of his body's on the next floor down, including a 3ft long todger


----------



## Flashman (Jul 2, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> I missed the last episode. Is it being repeated?



As zoooo said, Friday on BBC 3. I missed it too and couldn't wait till then, it's up here already.

Goodbye Martha


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 2, 2007)

waverunner said:
			
		

> EH???? He's a bloke! Blokes don't do pregnant. Especially blokes that are nothing more than heads in jars.



He's Captain Jack. He has no time for your fascistic gender roles.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jul 2, 2007)

Flashman said:
			
		

> As zoooo said, Friday on BBC 3. I missed it too and couldn't wait till then, it's up here already.
> 
> Goodbye Martha


She's coming back next year, and she's guesting in Torchwood. Will she lez up with Tosh? A nation waits in anticipation...  

SG


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 2, 2007)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> She's coming back next year, and she's guesting in Torchwood. Will she lez up with Tosh? A nation waits in anticipation...
> 
> SG



Great minds...


----------



## Flashman (Jul 2, 2007)

Torchwood's a bit wank though innit, aside from Gwen. That scene with her and Owen was just embarrassing.

I suppose I'll watch it though


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 2, 2007)

She'll raise the average IQ there by about 60 points though.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 2, 2007)

waverunner said:
			
		

> Ok i lied, there's another problem I like too but the name escapes me. Its a show with one woman and three men one of whom is Dennis Waterman. Anybody?



New tricks. James Bolam, Alun Armstrong & Dennis Waterman with Amanda Redmond  It's very good.


----------



## rhod (Jul 2, 2007)

david dissadent said:
			
		

> He eventualy grew out of that



Nah - eventually, they had to cut it off.






Voila - "Knob of Bo"


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 2, 2007)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Torchwood's a bit wank though innit, aside from Gwen. That scene with her and Owen was just embarrassing.



This scene by any chance?  

Gwen: Couldn’t you have kept that to yourself?
Owen: What’s the matter, you embarrassed?
Gwen: You’re such an arrogant shit sometimes, Owen.
Owen: See, to my mind, that was a good kiss. It was borderline great, so good, in fact, you’ve been avoiding me ever since.
Gwen: Country air’s making you delusional.
Owen: How long did it last? Ten seconds? And the things I can tell from that kiss…
Gwen: Oh, like?
Owen: Like your sex life’s ain’t up to much.
Gwen: (Grabbing him and pushing him against a tree) You what?
Owen: See, although Rhys makes the earth rumble, but he don’t make it move, does he?
Gwen: You’d better shut up before I lamp you one!
Owen: (Grabbing her and pushing her against the tree) When was the last time you screwed all night? When was the last time you came so hard and so long you forgot where you are? Doesn’t happen with him, does it? Too familiar. Whereas you and me, we’re not cosy at all. We’d be amazing. And that scares the shit out of you.


----------



## hektik (Jul 2, 2007)

thought the finale was ok. a bit mawkish with the whole thinking about the doctor thing.

the christmas special looks good though. does anyone remember in the first episode of the first series, rose went to that internet geeks house, who was tracking the doctor: one of the pictures of chris ecclestone was of him on the titanic...

..i may be lookign too much into the whole thing though.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 2, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> This scene by any chance?



Yeah that's the one  

Bleugh!


----------



## In Bloom (Jul 2, 2007)

waverunner said:
			
		

> I downloaded a book but its long to read on the computer and my printers dead. Can you not just tell me a story, I'm about to go to bed  You know. A nice little Dr Who bedtime story covering everything from start to finish


Once upon a time, there was a crap plot twist at the end of Doctor Who series one, that made a handsome prince immortal.  Then there was another plot twist that revealed that he is, in all probability, one in the same as the potentially immortal head in a jar that the Doctor had met a few times previously.

And they all lived happily ever after.


----------



## wishface (Jul 2, 2007)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> She's coming back next year, and she's guesting in Torchwood. Will she lez up with Tosh? A nation waits in anticipation...
> 
> SG


is that confirmed?


----------



## Ozric (Jul 2, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> is that confirmed?


Looks like it:





> Actress Freema Agyeman is to play Martha Jones in three episodes of spin-off show Torchwood. She said it was a chance to "expand" her character.
> 
> She will miss the first half of the fourth series of Doctor Who, but will then return to the BBC One programme.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6260374.stm


----------



## llantwit (Jul 2, 2007)

Not that - the lezzing up with Tosh bit!!
Or Gwen?
Be still my beating heart.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 2, 2007)

Did anyone see the Dr Who weakest Link? - very entertaining..... I love the actress that plays Rose Tylers Ma- she won!


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 2, 2007)

Mickey deserved to win though, he's clearly a sharp bloke.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 2, 2007)

They had the blimmin cheek to vote off the Doctor!
I gasped! As did the audience.
Cheeky fuckers.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 2, 2007)

Kylie's confirmed for the Christmas Special. Both Digital Spy and Daily Mail sites had the story up a couple of hours ago but quickly took it down again. I reckon they accidentally broke an embargo or something. I guess it will be properly confirmed tomorrow... if we're lucky, lucky, lucky.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 2, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Kylie's confirmed for the Christmas Special.


Kylie and The Dr in one show?

Sweeeeet


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 2, 2007)

When do you think they decided jack was Boe? I can see it in the motorway episode but not before that. It ties in with what boe was saying about the doctor showing him a better way to live and all that but not before that. Lets end two seasons in a row with something appearing in the tardis and the doctor saying what a lot. The whole magic doctor thing was a bit stupid and as soon as they introduced the paradox machine and decimated the population it was obvious they were gunna make it so it never happened but apart from that it was a pretty good episode.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 2, 2007)

I've been wondering when they decided the Jack/Boe thing too.

And whose idea it was. And if everyone laughed at him until they realised it was ace.


----------



## rollinder (Jul 3, 2007)

waverunner said:
			
		

> I downloaded a book but its long to read on the computer and my printers dead. Can you not just tell me a story, I'm about to go to bed  You know. A nice little Dr Who bedtime story covering everything from start to finish



D. Who: Cndnsd vrsn
http://scaryduck.blogspot.com/2007/07/condensed-films-doctor-who.html


----------



## janeb (Jul 4, 2007)

News about new companion here;

http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/news/cult/news/drwho/2007/07/03/46831.shtml


Hmmm, really not sure - could be great, risk of being rubbish.......


----------



## TV_Helen (Jul 4, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I've been wondering when they decided the Jack/Boe thing too.
> 
> And whose idea it was. And if everyone laughed at him until they realised it was ace.



Boe Selecta!


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 4, 2007)

janeb said:
			
		

> News about new companion here;
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/news/cult/news/drwho/2007/07/03/46831.shtml
> 
> ...



Tate's sketch show does nothing for me at all but I thought she was superb in the Christmas special. A very good choice I think...


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 4, 2007)

It's about time he picked up another male companion isn't it?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 4, 2007)

Hmmm, not convinced by Tate as the companion, time will tell I guess.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 4, 2007)

Nonplussed at the choice.

Could go either way.


----------



## llantwit (Jul 4, 2007)

They haven't done too bad with casting up to now - I trust 'em on this one. Don't like Tate's comedy, but she had a good presence in the Christmas one, and the nagging the doctor thing was pretty good - none of yer doe-eyed teenager in love bollocks. Be a good change.


----------



## Reno (Jul 4, 2007)

I find Tate unbearable. I thought Tennant and Agyeman were perfect together, so it seems a strange choice.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 4, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Tate's sketch show does nothing for me at all but I thought she was superb in the Christmas special. A very good choice I think...



She was an awful, shrieking, characterless twit in the Christmas special.  
She can't act and her sitcom's shit.

Really, really annoyed


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 4, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> They haven't done too bad with casting up to now - I trust 'em on this one


I'm prepared to give them the benefit of the doubt, but I'll be fucking livid if she's shit


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 4, 2007)

WTF? Tate is terrible.

All that shouting and complaning? It's like tegan all over again but not as pretty. 

I think there should be more perris personaly, but strictly no Colin Bakers.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jul 4, 2007)

Biggest problem I can see was that Tate's character was sketched in pretty broad strokes, and was quite cartoonish. Which is all very well in a Christmas special, when everyone just wants a jolly adventure to go with their mince pies and booze - but how will it hold up in a 13-week series? Especially when the more realistic (and infinitely more attractive) Martha comes back halfway through the series?

Still, on the plus side, at least she isn't going to be pining after Tennant like a lovestruck teenager.

SG


----------



## TV_Helen (Jul 4, 2007)

Face? Boe? Bovvered?


----------



## poster342002 (Jul 4, 2007)

Sadly, I'm fast reaching the view that the new series is now getting past it's sell-by date. The tail-end of it's original run back in the 80s was plagued with bizarre casting decisions (Bonnie Langford, Ken Dodd, Richard Briars, Nicholas Parsons ... the list goes on) and I'm getting a sense of deja-vu.

Kylie Minogue? Catherine tate? WTF?


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 4, 2007)

Mind you, all the fans went apeshit when RTD cast Billie Piper.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 4, 2007)

TV_Helen said:
			
		

> Face? Boe? Bovvered?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 4, 2007)

Someone just told me the plot of the last episode.

I'm glad I missed it, it sounded utter shit.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Why is Martha not going to be back until halfway through the next series?

I like Martha.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 4, 2007)

fogbat said:
			
		

> She was an awful, shrieking, characterless twit in the Christmas special.
> She can't act and her sitcom's shit.
> 
> Really, really annoyed



Compared to the hilarious nerd meltdown on Outpost Gallifrey your reaction is the epitome of calm.


----------



## poster342002 (Jul 4, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Why is Martha not going to be back until halfway through the next series?
> 
> I like Martha.


They're putting in that godawful _Torchwood_ spin-off, I believe - a show that reminds me of _Garth Marenghi's Darkplace_, except _not_ done as an intentional spoof. 

I like Martha too. I've missed a lot of this series through increasing disinterest, and now there'll be no reason at all for me to watch the next.


----------



## cybertect (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## belboid (Jul 4, 2007)

poster342002 said:
			
		

> Sadly, I'm fast reaching the view that the new series is now getting past it's sell-by date. The tail-end of it's original run back in the 80s was plagued with bizarre casting decisions (Bonnie Langford, Ken Dodd, Richard Briars, Nicholas Parsons ... the list goes on) and I'm getting a sense of deja-vu.
> 
> Kylie Minogue? Catherine tate? WTF?


blimey, poster342002 in miserable cunt shocker!


----------



## poster342002 (Jul 4, 2007)

belboid said:
			
		

> blimey, poster342002 in miserable cunt shocker!


blimey, belboid in sarky little dig shocker!


----------



## Rollem (Jul 4, 2007)

i think catherine tate will make the shittest sidekick ever.


----------



## belboid (Jul 4, 2007)

blimey, poster in witty reply shocker.

uhh, hang on, that does confuse me actually....


----------



## belboid (Jul 4, 2007)

i think she could be bloody great, a healthy change in character.  or just shit of course


----------



## janeb (Jul 4, 2007)

Thinking about it some more, if she's as she was towards the end of the Xmas episode I think this could be great - she was not shouty and stood upto the Dr, challenged him a bit about his right to do what he does, and who keeps him in check - ok, it was linked to the Dr's grief about Rose, but a more adult companion would be good for a while - would also be keen on seeing Sally Sparrow return but maybe too samey with Rose?  A bloke would be good (still holds out hope for Capt Jack  )


----------



## poster342002 (Jul 4, 2007)

TBH, I've had enough of Captain Jack as well. The show really needs a firm kick in the pants if it's not to end up being the very epitome of this inane decade.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 4, 2007)

I liked Tate in the Xmas special, v.unsure of her as a permanent sidekick though.

My vote would be for Gwen from Torchwood, she'd be ace alongside the doctor.


----------



## poster342002 (Jul 4, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> My vote would be for Gwen from Torchwood, she'd be ace alongside the doctor.


My vote would be for a completely new companion who's not bogged down with domestic/family issues (the show manged quite well without all that baggage during the classic series), isn't connected with Torchwood in any way and who isn't currently a celebrity.

Think they could manage that?


----------



## 8den (Jul 4, 2007)

Fucking hell Kathrine Tate? That is singularly the worst idea RTD has ever had. She's not funny, and she was sodding annoying in the christmas special. She's the worst idea for a companion since some genius cast







in the 80s.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh dear it seems we've reached the inevitable crap casting phase of doctor who. 

Sylvester McCoy killed the series off for 7 years. How long will Catherine Tate kill it for?

I can't imagine any of the next series being that enjoyable. Instead of sexual tension plot lines we'll be getting comedy screaching at the doctor plot lines. No thank you very much.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 4, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I can't imagine any of the next series being that enjoyable. Instead of sexual tension plot lines we'll be getting comedy screaching at the doctor plot lines


I'm not so sure the more I think about it about that the more I think of it, comics ofter turn out to be very good actors, as long as the writers give her a good script she might be quite good.

Hmmmm, this fence is quite comfy


----------



## zoooo (Jul 4, 2007)

I didn't realise how lucky we were to have Martha.  
All Tate can do is 'comedy' or 'stroppy'.
Oh, christ.


----------



## belboid (Jul 4, 2007)

she was very good in Bleak House, and the Bad Mothers Handbook so I see no reason why she can't be in DW.  If you actually recall the christmas special you should recall how her character actually developed over the show, and she stopped being a mere screaming eejit, into a fairly real person, scared of the docs powers but with great respect for him - but no love!  Sounds reasonably promising to me.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 4, 2007)

I hope you're right!
I really don't want it ruined, especially if it's Tennant's last one.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 4, 2007)

I though tate was very dissapointing in the xmas special - as I actually think she is avery good actor. My first reaction was 'oh fuck no'. However,RTD has been pretty sure footed in his casting (i thought the same when they cast Billy Piper who turned out to be great) so I might have to give him the  benefit of the doubt. 

Agree that we dont want someone who's mooning over the doctor again.


----------



## rollinder (Jul 4, 2007)

8den said:
			
		

> Fucking hell Kathrine Tate? That is singularly the worst idea RTD has ever had. She's not funny, and she was sodding annoying in the christmas special. She's the worst idea for a companion since some genius cast
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So if Catherine Tates is the new Bonnie Langford, is Russel T Davies the new John Nathan Turner?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 4, 2007)

Tate is ok but her Bride character in the christmas special was just plain awfull.
If she was coming back as an entirely different person I'd wait and see but that christmas special was the worst episode evar!


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 4, 2007)

tbh my first recation was Catherine Tate .

But on second thoughts she may actually be quite good...  Her shrieking complaining character can go so many ways and grow so mny different ways... into a brave non shriker effectivley.


----------



## david dissadent (Jul 5, 2007)

Its brave enough to work, I was very unsure of Tennat at first to be honest.

But I dont expect Dr Who to be deep and meaningfull in a BSG kind of way, just 45 minutes of entertainment.


----------



## poster342002 (Jul 5, 2007)

Kaka Tim said:
			
		

> I though tate was very dissapointing in the xmas special


I thought that christmas special was crap, full stop. Sadly I think it was an indication of the direction the series was headed. It's disappointing, becuse it all started so promisingly with that first season with Christopher Eccleston. The first Christmas Special (_The Christmas Invasion_) with Tennent was pretty good as well, I thought, but I felt it started to go downhill with the subsequent season and this most recent one I've not been too bothered about catching it or not.

The next Christmas special and the season after that I'm seriously thinking of not even bothering with at all. Kylie mInogue followed by Chtherine tate? Despite their talents in their own fields, I really question their suitablility for Dr Who.


----------



## hektik (Jul 5, 2007)

catherine tate was in the rsc, you know.

i missed the christams episode, so cannot comment on that, but i fear for the next series, although it is probably the best direction for the show - moving it away from the companion/dr relationship angle of the previous three series - i think they've pretty much exhausted the possibilities with that - and if he picked up any more young ladies, he would come across as a bit of a sleazy lothario - parking his tardis outside of the school gates to pick up his next "companion"


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 5, 2007)

I enjoyed the Christmas episode.

Tate was shouty at the start, but was much nicer by the end of it.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 5, 2007)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Tate was shouty at the start, but was much nicer by the end of it.



Yeah, she managed character growth (and in a pleasing direction) over 60 minutes so I'm hopeful she'll be fine next series. Certainly the dynamic will be different!


----------



## wishface (Jul 5, 2007)

So the Tate story is true!

Why not just, y'know, include the character you already wrote and included?

Do these people know nothing of contiuity? They are lucky to have such success after the departure of the two main actors in two successive seasons.

I like the new Who, I dislike Catherine Tate with a pasion and I'd much rather see Martha Jones who was the best thing about the end of the series. She ended up becoming quite a solid character and clearly the actress has grown into the role really well. Why on earth don't the dickheads at the beed ever see these things?


----------



## poster342002 (Jul 5, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Why not just, y'know, include the character you already wrote and included?
> 
> Do these people know nothing of contiuity? They are lucky to have such success after the departure of the two main actors in two successive seasons.


Does seem like a case of repeatedly fixing something that ain't broken - but soon _will_ be if they keep on going the way they are.


----------



## wishface (Jul 5, 2007)

Introducing a well known face and one known as a comedy actress specialising in cheap catchphrases is a bad idea. Is this the direction they want to take?

I'm all for having mutliple companions because the dynamic between them deepens the character of the doc.


----------



## belboid (Jul 5, 2007)

you are clearly another ignorant of Tate's wider acting, which utterly contradicts your view of her.  And although Agyeman had improved significantly  as an actress over the course of the series, her telling of 'the story' in the final episode was simply shit.  A shame, but there you go


----------



## belboid (Jul 5, 2007)

oh, and she WILL be the character already written and included, unlike Agyeman when she was introduced


----------



## wishface (Jul 5, 2007)

belboid said:
			
		

> you are clearly another ignorant of Tate's wider acting, which utterly contradicts your view of her.  And although Agyeman had improved significantly  as an actress over the course of the series, her telling of 'the story' in the final episode was simply shit.  A shame, but there you go


I am ignorant of her wider acting. i have no interest in her work so of course i remain thus. 

Doesn't change the point that she taints the show. 

That and the more important fact they have a companion only recently introduced they no want to ignore for half the season.

Not, IMO, a good call.


----------



## belboid (Jul 5, 2007)

but were you aware of her wider activities, you might change your mind on her abilities, no?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 5, 2007)

I saw her on, was it called 'Exhonerated'?
I didn't think she was very impressive, personally.
But I'm sure she'll be better than everyone thinks. Just not sure if that's good enough though.


----------



## belboid (Jul 5, 2007)

no idea what you're referring to there, soz (what programme I mean)


----------



## zoooo (Jul 5, 2007)

Ah, that's because I meant The Bad Mother's Handbook.  Oops.


----------



## belboid (Jul 5, 2007)

aah okay, I thought she was jolly good in it meself.


----------



## madzone (Jul 5, 2007)

belboid said:
			
		

> you are clearly another ignorant of Tate's wider acting, which utterly contradicts your view of her.


Indeed  She's an RSC actress.


----------



## wishface (Jul 5, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> Indeed  She's an RSC actress.


pfft, am i bovvered?

I dont care how good an actress is, i don't want here to be in the show. I don't need another companion replacing the replacement.

What's the point?


----------



## madzone (Jul 5, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> pfft, am i bovvered?
> 
> I dont care how good an actress is, i don't want here to be in the show. I don't need another companion replacing the replacement.
> 
> What's the point?


You are aware you sound like a spoiled child aren't you?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 5, 2007)

I still think the doctor should clone himself and be his own companion.


----------



## madzone (Jul 6, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I still think the doctor should clone himself and be his own companion.


Hmmmmm two's up with the doctor.... that'll keep me going for a month


----------



## poster342002 (Jul 6, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> That and the more important fact they have a companion only recently introduced they no want to ignore for half the season.
> 
> Not, IMO, a good call.


Indeed. In the three-going-on-four years the show has been back, not ONE season has passed without a change in Doctor or companion. That gives a very unsettled feel to the show, imo.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jul 6, 2007)

poster342002 said:
			
		

> Indeed. In the three-going-on-four years the show has been back, not ONE season has passed without a change in Doctor or companion. That gives a very unsettled feel to the show, imo.


No, it means that every season has a new hook on which to hang publicity, which pulls in the viewers. It's a very canny move; if you look at each episode, Davies has made a similar effort to ensure that there's a single iconic image: "The One With The Spaceship Crashing Into Big Ben," "The One With The Creepy Statues", and so on. This way, there's always a new companion or a new Doctor or _something_ to grab people's attention at the start of the series.

SG


----------



## Gromit (Jul 6, 2007)

I like him changing companions constantly. 
Its highlights the feel of him being an eternally lonely creature living vicariously through his brief contact with various mortals.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2007)

I have to say I found the original Tate episode highly irritating. She was crap in it. Hopefuly she'll be better as a steady companion.


----------



## TV_Helen (Jul 6, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I like him changing companions constantly.
> Its highlights the feel of him being an eternally lonely creature living vicariously through his brief contact with various mortals.



Story of my life!


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 6, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I like him changing companions constantly.
> Its highlights the feel of him being an eternally lonely creature living vicariously through his brief contact with various mortals.


I agree - i think there might be n element of long-term fans disliking the chage in companions because traditionally they stay around longer, or the fans are at least accustomed to that.

I wasn't that into doctor who as a kid, much more so as an adult - and while i don't think it'll be good to keep changing the principal, the supporting cast doesn't need to be long term - the show isn't really about them, is it?  certainly, i find all the family and home-life storylines very dull - and i have to confess, i've found Martha pretty irritating (very, very bad actor).

i didn't see Tate's xmas show, so i don't know what she was like, but she does have the acting chops to be someone other than a sketch-comedy charcter (it's a level of character amplification too far for drama).  I'd say it will depend how they write her.  And that will depend on RTD's reasons for casting her in the first place.   

My hunch is that his intentions are good.


----------



## belboid (Jul 6, 2007)

poster342002 said:
			
		

> Indeed. In the three-going-on-four years the show has been back, not ONE season has passed without a change in Doctor or companion. That gives a very unsettled feel to the show, imo.


the 'classic' series' had a grand total of 32 companions.  Although there sometimes two at once, that still means that they barely lasted more than a couple of series' each. Rose was in two, Martha will have been in one and a half, not entirely dissimilar then.


----------



## rollinder (Jul 6, 2007)

Hartnell had one that didn't even last a whole story.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 6, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> Hartnell had one that didn't even last a whole story.



Hi I'm from the companion temping agency.
Now they didn't exactly explain all my duties to me.
Defend the galaxy from fire extingusher firing dustbins you say.
Right, excuse me a moment whilst I just check outside.


----------



## rollinder (Jul 23, 2007)

What Doctor Who fans say online (especially on outpost gallifrey) and what they really mean


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 23, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> What Doctor Who fans say online (especially on outpost gallifrey) and what they really mean





> "What will the Doctor do with his hand?"
> _A serious question about future series continuity but I'm going to dress it up as a bit of good old fashioned sexual innuendo._
> 
> "Who do you think took the Master's ring?”
> _See above._


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 23, 2007)

hohoho



> “Why do we have all these deus ex machina endings?”
> Look Ma! I'm using Latin on the Internet!
> 
> “Occam's Razor / Straw Man / Oxymoron / Faux-naïf / Gravitas.”
> I don't really know what any of these words mean, but when I use them in a sentence they make me look far more intelligent than I actually am. In my mind.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh dear i use the phrases deus ex machina, Occam's Razor % Oxymoron.

My o'level english teacher taught me about  deus ex machina when I wrote one. The classic "but it was all a dream".


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 23, 2007)

So who in Dr Who has the wedge factor ?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 23, 2007)

I think if Occam's razor were being employed, Doctor Who would have gone by the wayside anyway.


----------



## rollinder (Sep 26, 2007)

nicked these from Paul Cornell's blog

Doctor Who's holiday snaps
http://www.pixelbarrel.com/minidoctor_trips.php






every single story (up to the tv movie) in under six minutes

complete with a very gleeful Hartnell popping out of a dalek


----------



## rollinder (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/pudsey/onthenight/article_doctorwho.shtml
They've got the Children in Need scene and behind the scenes video online


----------



## Lock&Light (Nov 27, 2007)

Billy Piper is to return. Just for three episodes, unfortunately.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7114699.stm


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 27, 2007)

OOO, Kylie in Dr Who.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 27, 2007)

Perhaps, just perhaps, RTD doesn't hate us and Catherine Tate's character is possessed and destroyed by the Mara early doors episode one.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 27, 2007)

I hope so. Then Martha and Rose can get quantumly entangled...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 27, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I hope so. Then Martha and Rose can get quantumly entangled...


 
Pre-watershed


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 27, 2007)

RTD could say it's 'science' not porn. Edumakashunal for the kiddies.

Dammit!


----------



## wishface (Nov 27, 2007)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> Billy Piper is to return. Just for three episodes, unfortunately.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7114699.stm


yawn.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 27, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> yawn.


 

The Sontarans are going to return, with the head Sontaran played by Mike Thecoolperson from _teh young ones_. That's interesting, surely?


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 27, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> yawn.



I know what you mean - I got very fed-up with Rose during series 2 so I hope we don't go back to all that soppy will they/won't they romance bollocks.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 27, 2007)

Maurice Picarda said:
			
		

> The Sontarans are going to return, with the head Sontaran played by Mike Thecoolperson from _teh young ones_. That's interesting, surely?



I always thought the Sontarans a bit lame. Possibly because of those frankly ridiculous Mr. Potato-Head-with-radiation-sickness costumes. But also possibly because even as a child I realised how lame the idea of some super-pwning warrior race had already been done admirably by Daleks and Cybermen.


For sheer shudder-factor, you have to rate the Autons highest of all, next to them Quantum Angels in terms of the ordinary made horrific. ooo new thread idea


----------



## rollinder (Nov 27, 2007)

I've just seen the phrase "if a beard comes along you must stroke it" and my first thought was (re the Children In Need scene) "I don't want to know what The Master was doing with his wife"


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 26, 2007)

Kylie was shit. the episode was shit. get rid of Tennant and Russel T now.


----------



## Dhimmi (Dec 27, 2007)

Loathed it, too hammy, is this an effect of aging?


----------



## wishface (Dec 27, 2007)

just an effect of awful writing.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 27, 2007)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> Loathed it, too hammy, is this an effect of aging?


Yes. Yours. It was great.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 27, 2007)

I watched it last night and was disappointed. The writing wasn't all that good and it felt like I'd seen it all before.

Maybe they need to take a break. David Tennant hammed it up a bit too much.


----------



## wishface (Dec 27, 2007)

exactly right. I think they are taking a break after the next series.


----------



## zoltan (Dec 27, 2007)

It was an Xmas panto. a moraility tale

Dicken on steriods

Kylie is too lightweight ( ha! ) for the role

a crowd puller, but thats about it


----------



## Meltingpot (Dec 27, 2007)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> It was an Xmas panto. a moraility tale
> 
> Dicken on steriods
> 
> ...



She certainly was once they failed to bring her back after she transported to deck 31 

I enjoyed it and thought Kylie did a good job (maybe I'm biased?) but I thought the episode as a whole suffered from overkill; they packed too many crises and special effects into one episode and I struggled to take it all in.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 27, 2007)

Thought it was just a bit poo really. Didn't do anything spectacular - just a rather sub-standard episode, IMO.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 27, 2007)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> Maybe they need to take a break. David Tennant hammed it up a bit too much.


im quite surprised at that. one of the reasons i ejoyed this special so much was exactly because tennant toned it own for once. no bloody "humans are so great" speeches and only a smal amount of "im alone in the universe" moaning. If he keeps it like for the new series i will be happy. series 3 was painful for me cuz of tennants constant gurning.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 27, 2007)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> im quite surprised at that. one of the reasons i ejoyed this special so much was exactly because tennant toned it own for once. no bloody "humans are so great" speeches and only a smal amount of "im alone in the universe" moaning. If he keeps it like for the new series i will be happy. series 3 was painful for me cuz of tennants constant gurning.


 
Funny how annoying it is isn't it. Its like flag waving in US films only for the whole of humanity. Pat ourselves on the back, we may have our faults but we're great really aren't we.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 27, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Funny how annoying it is isn't it. Its like flag waving in US films only for the whole of humanity. Pat ourselves on the back, we may have our faults but we're great really aren't we.


Partly. It would be more tolerable if it was delivered in a more understated way. To be fair the whole new series has always swung widely from cringeworthy to genuine drama. But hey what do i know - i liked Love and Monsters!


----------



## tangerinedream (Dec 27, 2007)

Meltingpot said:
			
		

> I enjoyed it and thought Kylie did a good job (maybe I'm biased?) but I thought the episode as a whole suffered from overkill; they packed too many crises and special effects into one episode and I struggled to take it all in.



Yeah, that summed it up for me, too many explosions, too much cgi, no actual plot.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 27, 2007)

I just found it very boring.

I couldn't quite give a toss - matybe it was the turkey.


----------



## wishface (Dec 28, 2007)

Kylie can't act, that's for sure.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 28, 2007)

_Doctor Who_ desperately needs more episodes like _Blink_ and _the Family of Blood/Human Nature_ and less like this.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 28, 2007)

Nemo said:
			
		

> _Doctor Who_ desperately needs more episodes like _Blink_ and _the Family of Blood/Human Nature_ and less like this.



Yes indeed. _Blink_ was a fucking brilliant piece of TV, absolutely perfect entertainment. The whole 'we have to somehow stop spaceship x crashing into bad thing y whilst fighting off sinister enemy z' plot has been rehashed too many times in this run. The Doctor Who universe is a writer's wet dream, you've got a unique lead character and a licence to come up with more or less any situation you can imagine on any fictional world or at any time in human history; I can't imagine how they ended up making a joyless remake of the posedion adventure in space


----------



## 8ball (Dec 28, 2007)

Nemo said:
			
		

> _Doctor Who_ desperately needs more episodes like _Blink_ and _the Family of Blood/Human Nature_ and less like this.



Those episodes are the reason I keep watching it.

I guess this is what supporting Manchester City is like.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 28, 2007)

i was disspointed

not a single shot of kylies arse in the entire episode.

oh and the plotline was weak too


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 29, 2007)

It was alright. 

The xmas specials are a bit different from the main series - its angled at the post dinner family audience so tend to be a bit on the daft, crap and cheesy side. 

This one was better than last years (which was shite) but cerainly not a classic. Kylie was poor and the villain (and his evil plan) were piss weak. I liked the earth 'expert' though and the  hosts going 'information - you are all going to die'.


----------



## nellyphant (Dec 29, 2007)

I love cheesey programs but the Crimbo Dr Who was Dr Poo. There was nothing imaginative about it and it felt as though the writer had just watched the Poseidon adventure and a light bulb appeared the night before!

I did however like the fact that Kylie's departure involved her almost being brought back but then turning into stardust and then at the very last minute taking away all hope for Kylie fans that she would become the new companion. To her defence though, she would have made a cracking one!


----------



## tangerinedream (Dec 29, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> Yes indeed. _Blink_ was a fucking brilliant piece of TV, absolutely perfect entertainment. The whole 'we have to somehow stop spaceship x crashing into bad thing y whilst fighting off sinister enemy z' plot has been rehashed too many times in this run. The Doctor Who universe is a writer's wet dream, you've got a unique lead character and a licence to come up with more or less any situation you can imagine on any fictional world or at any time in human history; I can't imagine how they ended up making a joyless remake of the posedion adventure in space



Exactly.


----------

